# Christmas Homebrew Lottery 2008



## Jye (11/12/08)

Its that time of year again and for anyone who missed it here is last years thread.

Here are the ground rules:

1. Post in this thread to say you are in (e.g "Im in") and add your name to the list by midnight Saturday the 13th AEST.
2. Dont post saying you are in and then not cough up the beer if you dont win... you will be shamed :excl: 
3. The first NSW Keno number drawn on Sunday the 14th (as shown in the image below) will be the winner and all non-winners have to send that person a bottle of their finest brew. Bottles can be what ever you feel comfortable mailing (PET, glass or stubbies) and should come to about 750ml. It is up to the winner to notify all non-winners by PM.
4. Beers should be mailed on the 15th, 16th so the winner receives the beers for the xmas break :chug: and please remember to attach a label so the winner can identify the beer and brewer.

Good luck :icon_chickcheers: 
Jye


----------



## Jye (11/12/08)

1. Jye


----------



## Doogiechap (11/12/08)

1. Jye
2. Doogiechap Woohoo !!


----------



## Batz (11/12/08)

1. Jye
2. Doogiechap Woohoo !! 
3. Batz


----------



## Josh (11/12/08)

1. Jye
2. Doogiechap Woohoo !!
3. Batz
4. Josh


----------



## pokolbinguy (11/12/08)

1. Jye
2. Doogiechap Woohoo !!
3. Batz
4. Josh
5. Pok


----------



## Jase71 (11/12/08)

1. Jye
2. Doogiechap Woohoo !!
3. Batz
4. Josh
4. Jase71


----------



## devo (11/12/08)

1. Jye
2. Doogiechap Woohoo !!
3. Batz
4. Josh
5. Jase71 
6. devo


----------



## brendo (11/12/08)

1. Jye
2. Doogiechap Woohoo !!
3. Batz
4. Josh
5. Jase71 
6. devo
7. Brendo


----------



## Cracka (11/12/08)

1. Jye
2. Doogiechap Woohoo !!
3. Batz
4. Josh
5. Jase71 
6. devo
7. Brendo
8. Cracka


----------



## Thommo (11/12/08)

1. Jye
2. Doogiechap Woohoo !!
3. Batz
4. Josh
5. Jase71 
6. devo
7. Brendo
8. Cracka
9. Thommo


----------



## Jye (11/12/08)

Be careful not to leave brewers off guys... youre just robbing yourself of beer 

1. Jye
2. Doogiechap Woohoo !!
3. Batz
4. Josh
5. pokolbinguy
6. Jase71 
7. devo
8. Brendo
9. Cracka
10. Thommo


----------



## browndog (11/12/08)

1. Jye
2. Doogiechap Woohoo !!
3. Batz
4. Josh
5. pokolbinguy
6. Jase71 
7. devo
8. Brendo
9. Cracka
10. Thommo
11. Browndog


----------



## Pennywise (11/12/08)

browndog said:


> 1. Jye
> 2. Doogiechap Woohoo !!
> 3. Batz
> 4. Josh
> ...


----------



## Jase71 (11/12/08)

Cheers Browndog for fixing that list to include Pok at No.5 - Everyone please note current/numbering listing

1. Jye
2. Doogiechap Woohoo !!
3. Batz
4. Josh
5. pokolbinguy
6. Jase71 
7. devo
8. Brendo
9. Cracka
10. Thommo
11. Browndog
12. Homebrewer79


----------



## shellnaf (11/12/08)

1. Jye
2. Doogiechap Woohoo !!
3. Batz
4. Josh
5. pokolbinguy
6. Jase71
7. devo
8. Brendo
9. Cracka
10. Thommo
11. Browndog
12. Homebrewer79
13. shellnaf


----------



## schooey (11/12/08)

1. Jye
2. Doogiechap Woohoo !!
3. Batz
4. Josh
5. pokolbinguy
6. Jase71
7. devo
8. Brendo
9. Cracka
10. Thommo
11. Browndog
12. Homebrewer79
13. shellnaf
14. schooey

Hey cracka, can you re pm me your address so I can send you a bottle for the footy tipping comp. I lost the last PM and I finally have something worth sending you. Cheers.


----------



## Punter (11/12/08)

why not  

1. Jye
2. Doogiechap Woohoo !!
3. Batz
4. Josh
5. pokolbinguy
6. Jase71
7. devo
8. Brendo
9. Cracka
10. Thommo
11. Browndog
12. Homebrewer79
13. shellnaf
14. schooey
15. Punter


----------



## Barramundi (11/12/08)

IM IN ....



1. Jye
2. Doogiechap Woohoo !!
3. Batz
4. Josh
5. pokolbinguy
6. Jase71
7. devo
8. Brendo
9. Cracka
10. Thommo
11. Browndog
12. Homebrewer79
13. shellnaf
14. schooey
15. Punter 
16. Barramundi


----------



## drsmurto (11/12/08)

1. Jye
2. Doogiechap Woohoo !!
3. Batz
4. Josh
5. pokolbinguy
6. Jase71
7. devo
8. Brendo
9. Cracka
10. Thommo
11. Browndog
12. Homebrewer79
13. shellnaf
14. schooey
15. Punter
16. Barramundi 
17. DrSmurto


----------



## bradsbrew (11/12/08)

IM IN ....



1. Jye
2. Doogiechap Woohoo !!
3. Batz
4. Josh
5. pokolbinguy
6. Jase71
7. devo
8. Brendo
9. Cracka
10. Thommo
11. Browndog
12. Homebrewer79
13. shellnaf
14. schooey
15. Punter 
16. Barramundi 
17. DrSmurto
18. Bradsbrew

got beaten


----------



## randyrob (11/12/08)

1. Jye
2. Doogiechap Woohoo !!
3. Batz
4. Josh
5. pokolbinguy
6. Jase71
7. devo
8. Brendo
9. Cracka
10. Thommo
11. Browndog
12. Homebrewer79
13. shellnaf
14. schooey
15. Punter
16. Barramundi
17. DrSmurto
18. Bradsbrew
19. Randyrob


----------



## Fatgodzilla (11/12/08)

randyrob said:


> 1. Jye
> 2. Doogiechap Woohoo !!
> 3. Batz
> 4. Josh
> ...


----------



## Pollux (11/12/08)

1. Jye
2. Doogiechap Woohoo !!
3. Batz
4. Josh
5. pokolbinguy
6. Jase71
7. devo
8. Brendo
9. Cracka
10. Thommo
11. Browndog
12. Homebrewer79
13. shellnaf
14. schooey
15. Punter
16. Barramundi
17. DrSmurto
18. Bradsbrew
19. Randyrob
20. Fatgodzilla
21. Pollux


----------



## Jye (11/12/08)

Looks like we are going to fly past last years total of 28... how about we try for an even 50 and make it a GREAT xmas for one lucky bastard


----------



## Goofinder (11/12/08)

1. Jye
2. Doogiechap Woohoo !!
3. Batz
4. Josh
5. pokolbinguy
6. Jase71
7. devo
8. Brendo
9. Cracka
10. Thommo
11. Browndog
12. Homebrewer79
13. shellnaf
14. schooey
15. Punter
16. Barramundi
17. DrSmurto
18. Bradsbrew
19. Randyrob
20. Fatgodzilla
21. Pollux
22. Goofinder


----------



## Cracka (11/12/08)

schooey said:


> Hey cracka, can you re pm me your address so I can send you a bottle for the footy tipping comp. I lost the last PM and I finally have something worth sending you. Cheers.





Done.

I'm still getting through all of FGZ beers he sent me. Come to think of it, he was the only one that sent me beers.


----------



## devo (11/12/08)

whoever wins is not gonna have to do a brew of their own for at least a week


----------



## Jye (11/12/08)

Bump for the evening boys and girls.


----------



## Duff (11/12/08)

1. Jye
2. Doogiechap Woohoo !!
3. Batz
4. Josh
5. pokolbinguy
6. Jase71
7. devo
8. Brendo
9. Cracka
10. Thommo
11. Browndog
12. Homebrewer79
13. shellnaf
14. schooey
15. Punter
16. Barramundi
17. DrSmurto
18. Bradsbrew
19. Randyrob
20. Fatgodzilla
21. Pollux
22. Goofinder
23. Duff


----------



## Frank (11/12/08)

1. Jye
2. Doogiechap Woohoo !!
3. Batz
4. Josh
5. pokolbinguy
6. Jase71
7. devo
8. Brendo
9. Cracka
10. Thommo
11. Browndog
12. Homebrewer79
13. shellnaf
14. schooey
15. Punter
16. Barramundi
17. DrSmurto
18. Bradsbrew
19. Randyrob
20. Fatgodzilla
21. Pollux
22. Goofinder
23. Duff
24. Boston


----------



## Muggus (11/12/08)

Boston said:


> 1. Jye
> 2. Doogiechap Woohoo !!
> 3. Batz
> 4. Josh
> ...


----------



## Effect (11/12/08)

1. Jye
2. Doogiechap Woohoo !!
3. Batz
4. Josh
5. pokolbinguy
6. Jase71
7. devo
8. Brendo
9. Cracka
10. Thommo
11. Browndog
12. Homebrewer79
13. shellnaf
14. schooey
15. Punter
16. Barramundi
17. DrSmurto
18. Bradsbrew
19. Randyrob
20. Fatgodzilla
21. Pollux
22. Goofinder
23. Duff
24. Boston 
25. Muggus
26. Phillip


----------



## unterberg (11/12/08)

1. Jye
2. Doogiechap Woohoo !!
3. Batz
4. Josh
5. pokolbinguy
6. Jase71
7. devo
8. Brendo
9. Cracka
10. Thommo
11. Browndog
12. Homebrewer79
13. shellnaf
14. schooey
15. Punter
16. Barramundi
17. DrSmurto
18. Bradsbrew
19. Randyrob
20. Fatgodzilla
21. Pollux
22. Goofinder
23. Duff
24. Boston 
25. Muggus
26. Phillip
27. Unterberg


----------



## Ross (11/12/08)

1. Jye
2. Doogiechap Woohoo !!
3. Batz
4. Josh
5. pokolbinguy
6. Jase71
7. devo
8. Brendo
9. Cracka
10. Thommo
11. Browndog
12. Homebrewer79
13. shellnaf
14. schooey
15. Punter
16. Barramundi
17. DrSmurto
18. Bradsbrew
19. Randyrob
20. Fatgodzilla
21. Pollux
22. Goofinder
23. Duff
24. Boston 
25. Muggus
26. Phillip
27. Unterberg
28. Ross


----------



## white.grant (11/12/08)

1. Jye
2. Doogiechap Woohoo !!
3. Batz
4. Josh
5. pokolbinguy
6. Jase71
7. devo
8. Brendo
9. Cracka
10. Thommo
11. Browndog
12. Homebrewer79
13. shellnaf
14. schooey
15. Punter
16. Barramundi
17. DrSmurto
18. Bradsbrew
19. Randyrob
20. Fatgodzilla
21. Pollux
22. Goofinder
23. Duff
24. Boston 
25. Muggus
26. Phillip
27. Unterberg
28. Ross
29. Grant


----------



## Kleiny (11/12/08)

1. Jye
2. Doogiechap Woohoo !!
3. Batz
4. Josh
5. pokolbinguy
6. Jase71
7. devo
8. Brendo
9. Cracka
10. Thommo
11. Browndog
12. Homebrewer79
13. shellnaf
14. schooey
15. Punter
16. Barramundi
17. DrSmurto
18. Bradsbrew
19. Randyrob
20. Fatgodzilla
21. Pollux
22. Goofinder
23. Duff
24. Boston 
25. Muggus
26. Phillip
27. Unterberg
28. Ross
29. Grant 
30. Kleiny


----------



## Jye (11/12/08)

Ummm Ross... I believe you have to brew to have beer to mail


----------



## clean brewer (11/12/08)

Jye said:


> Ummm Ross... I believe you have to brew to have beer to mail



Yes, notice his signature at the bottom, says he has all these beers on tap but it hasnt been updated since Mid-April 08... :lol:


----------



## Ross (11/12/08)

will be one of my aged specials....probably the sour chocolate orange....
....there again, i'm gonna win


----------



## Guest Lurker (11/12/08)

Hey Jye

May be worth including a condition that the winner at least acknowledges receipt of the beers, and also provides some feedback, I think I recall some somewhat grumpy posts associated with last years lottery?

Bugger it, might as well join while I am here.


1. Jye
2. Doogiechap Woohoo !!
3. Batz
4. Josh
5. pokolbinguy
6. Jase71
7. devo
8. Brendo
9. Cracka
10. Thommo
11. Browndog
12. Homebrewer79
13. shellnaf
14. schooey
15. Punter
16. Barramundi
17. DrSmurto
18. Bradsbrew
19. Randyrob
20. Fatgodzilla
21. Pollux
22. Goofinder
23. Duff
24. Boston 
25. Muggus
26. Phillip
27. Unterberg
28. Ross
29. Grant 
30. Kleiny
31 GL


----------



## clean brewer (11/12/08)

Ross said:


> will be one of my aged specials....probably the sour chocolate orange....
> ....there again, i'm gonna win



Ive heard about this beer and how amazing the flavours are as you drink it, quite confusing to your palate..

Im in................

1. Jye
2. Doogiechap Woohoo !!
3. Batz
4. Josh
5. pokolbinguy
6. Jase71
7. devo
8. Brendo
9. Cracka
10. Thommo
11. Browndog
12. Homebrewer79
13. shellnaf
14. schooey
15. Punter
16. Barramundi
17. DrSmurto
18. Bradsbrew
19. Randyrob
20. Fatgodzilla
21. Pollux
22. Goofinder
23. Duff
24. Boston 
25. Muggus
26. Phillip
27. Unterberg
28. Ross
29. Grant 
30. Kleiny
31 GL
32. Clean Brewer(my age, winner here)


----------



## white.grant (11/12/08)

Forgive me, but I don't understand keno, exactly how many numbers are there?


----------



## homekegger1 (11/12/08)

Im in................

1. Jye
2. Doogiechap Woohoo !!
3. Batz
4. Josh
5. pokolbinguy
6. Jase71
7. devo
8. Brendo
9. Cracka
10. Thommo
11. Browndog
12. Homebrewer79
13. shellnaf
14. schooey
15. Punter
16. Barramundi
17. DrSmurto
18. Bradsbrew
19. Randyrob
20. Fatgodzilla
21. Pollux
22. Goofinder
23. Duff
24. Boston 
25. Muggus
26. Phillip
27. Unterberg
28. Ross
29. Grant 
30. Kleiny
31 GL
32. Clean Brewer(my age, winner here)
33. Homekegger1


----------



## Jye (11/12/08)

I would like the winner to reply with what beers they have received, more importantly those they didnt so that brewer can be excluded from next year. However I dont what to put the pressure on them to provide feedback. This isnt a case swap or a club meeting but is just meant to be enjoyable. I know if I win I will be drinking them with friends, family and club members, which isnt very convenient for note taking. But if a beer stands Ill will make note to credit the brewer... hopefully this is motivation for brewers to send a bottle of their best


----------



## brendo (11/12/08)

Grantw said:


> Forgive me, but I don't understand keno, exactly how many numbers are there?



Looks like 80 numbers - so plenty of room...


----------



## Jye (11/12/08)

Grantw said:


> Forgive me, but I don't understand keno, exactly how many numbers are there?



The numbers go up to 80 so I guess that is the cut-off.


----------



## samhighley (11/12/08)

1. Jye
2. Doogiechap Woohoo !!
3. Batz
4. Josh
5. pokolbinguy
6. Jase71
7. devo
8. Brendo
9. Cracka
10. Thommo
11. Browndog
12. Homebrewer79
13. shellnaf
14. schooey
15. Punter
16. Barramundi
17. DrSmurto
18. Bradsbrew
19. Randyrob
20. Fatgodzilla
21. Pollux
22. Goofinder
23. Duff
24. Boston 
25. Muggus
26. Phillip
27. Unterberg
28. Ross
29. Grant 
30. Kleiny
31 GL
32. Clean Brewer(my age, winner here)
33. Homekegger1
34. Sammy


----------



## jonocarroll (11/12/08)

I'm staying out of this. Not in case I lose... in case I win. That's a lot of brews to critique! Equal amounts of good luck to each and every one of you. :beer:


----------



## datman510 (11/12/08)

i would like in but how do i send a beer in the mail when i lose?


----------



## sm0902 (11/12/08)

1. Jye
2. Doogiechap Woohoo !!
3. Batz
4. Josh
5. pokolbinguy
6. Jase71
7. devo
8. Brendo
9. Cracka
10. Thommo
11. Browndog
12. Homebrewer79
13. shellnaf
14. schooey
15. Punter
16. Barramundi
17. DrSmurto
18. Bradsbrew
19. Randyrob
20. Fatgodzilla
21. Pollux
22. Goofinder
23. Duff
24. Boston 
25. Muggus
26. Phillip
27. Unterberg
28. Ross
29. Grant 
30. Kleiny
31 GL
32. Clean Brewer(my age, winner here)
33. Homekegger1
34. Sammy
35. sm0902


----------



## Jye (11/12/08)

larry66 said:


> i would like in but how do i send a beer in the mail when i lose?



For comps I use coppers plastic bottles and wrap them in bubble wrap then chuck them in a auspost satchel. For glass bottles I would use bubble wrap and a cardboard tube.


----------



## BEC26 (11/12/08)

1. Jye
2. Doogiechap Woohoo !!
3. Batz
4. Josh
5. pokolbinguy
6. Jase71
7. devo
8. Brendo
9. Cracka
10. Thommo
11. Browndog
12. Homebrewer79
13. shellnaf
14. schooey
15. Punter
16. Barramundi
17. DrSmurto
18. Bradsbrew
19. Randyrob
20. Fatgodzilla
21. Pollux
22. Goofinder
23. Duff
24. Boston
25. Muggus
26. Phillip
27. Unterberg
28. Ross
29. Grant
30. Kleiny
31 GL
32. Clean Brewer(my age, winner here)
33. Homekegger1
34. Sammy
35. sm0902 
36 BEC26 

Hope K&K is ok . . .I only use white sugar and ferment in the sun, its much quicker that way :lol:


----------



## brendo (11/12/08)

Jye said:


> For comps I use coppers plastic bottles and wrap them in bubble wrap then chuck them in a auspost satchel. For glass bottles I would use bubble wrap and a cardboard tube.



Aust Post also have a WinePack satchel that fits a bottle and is heavily padded - I was thinking that might be the go - assuming I don't win :super:


----------



## datman510 (11/12/08)

1. Jye
2. Doogiechap Woohoo !!
3. Batz
4. Josh
5. pokolbinguy
6. Jase71
7. devo
8. Brendo
9. Cracka
10. Thommo
11. Browndog
12. Homebrewer79
13. shellnaf
14. schooey
15. Punter
16. Barramundi
17. DrSmurto
18. Bradsbrew
19. Randyrob
20. Fatgodzilla
21. Pollux
22. Goofinder
23. Duff
24. Boston
25. Muggus
26. Phillip
27. Unterberg
28. Ross
29. Grant
30. Kleiny
31 GL
32. Clean Brewer(my age, winner here)
33. Homekegger1
34. Sammy
35. sm0902
36 BEC26
37. Larry


What the hell losing lotterys and competitions has almost become a hobby of mine


----------



## youngy (11/12/08)

1. Jye
2. Doogiechap Woohoo !!
3. Batz
4. Josh
5. pokolbinguy
6. Jase71
7. devo
8. Brendo
9. Cracka
10. Thommo
11. Browndog
12. Homebrewer79
13. shellnaf
14. schooey
15. Punter
16. Barramundi
17. DrSmurto
18. Bradsbrew
19. Randyrob
20. Fatgodzilla
21. Pollux
22. Goofinder
23. Duff
24. Boston
25. Muggus
26. Phillip
27. Unterberg
28. Ross
29. Grant
30. Kleiny
31 GL
32. Clean Brewer(my age, winner here)
33. Homekegger1
34. Sammy
35. sm0902
36 BEC26
37. Larry
38. Youngy


----------



## devo (11/12/08)

this is gonna be huge!!  orsum


----------



## monkeybusiness (11/12/08)

1. Jye
2. Doogiechap Woohoo !!
3. Batz
4. Josh
5. pokolbinguy
6. Jase71
7. devo
8. Brendo
9. Cracka
10. Thommo
11. Browndog
12. Homebrewer79
13. shellnaf
14. schooey
15. Punter
16. Barramundi
17. DrSmurto
18. Bradsbrew
19. Randyrob
20. Fatgodzilla
21. Pollux
22. Goofinder
23. Duff
24. Boston
25. Muggus
26. Phillip
27. Unterberg
28. Ross
29. Grant
30. Kleiny
31 GL
32. Clean Brewer(my age, winner here)
33. Homekegger1
34. Sammy
35. sm0902
36 BEC26
37. Larry
38. Youngy
39. Monkeybusiness


----------



## clean brewer (11/12/08)

Oh yeh, If we get 80 people participating, that equates to about 6 cartons of 79 different beers to drink over Xmas, loving it...


----------



## Crunched (11/12/08)

1. Jye
2. Doogiechap Woohoo !!
3. Batz
4. Josh
5. pokolbinguy
6. Jase71
7. devo
8. Brendo
9. Cracka
10. Thommo
11. Browndog
12. Homebrewer79
13. shellnaf
14. schooey
15. Punter
16. Barramundi
17. DrSmurto
18. Bradsbrew
19. Randyrob
20. Fatgodzilla
21. Pollux
22. Goofinder
23. Duff
24. Boston
25. Muggus
26. Phillip
27. Unterberg
28. Ross
29. Grant
30. Kleiny
31 GL
32. Clean Brewer(my age, winner here)
33. Homekegger1
34. Sammy
35. sm0902
36 BEC26
37. Larry
38. Youngy
39. Monkeybusiness
40. Crunched


----------



## Jye (11/12/08)

Half way there :beerbang:


----------



## Offline (11/12/08)

been waiting for my lucky number :lol: 

1. Jye
2. Doogiechap Woohoo !!
3. Batz
4. Josh
5. pokolbinguy
6. Jase71
7. devo
8. Brendo
9. Cracka
10. Thommo
11. Browndog
12. Homebrewer79
13. shellnaf
14. schooey
15. Punter
16. Barramundi
17. DrSmurto
18. Bradsbrew
19. Randyrob
20. Fatgodzilla
21. Pollux
22. Goofinder
23. Duff
24. Boston
25. Muggus
26. Phillip
27. Unterberg
28. Ross
29. Grant
30. Kleiny
31 GL
32. Clean Brewer(my age, winner here)
33. Homekegger1
34. Sammy
35. sm0902
36 BEC26
37. Larry
38. Youngy
39. Monkeybusiness
40. Crunched 
41. offline


----------



## Chad (11/12/08)

1. Jye
2. Doogiechap Woohoo !!
3. Batz
4. Josh
5. pokolbinguy
6. Jase71
7. devo
8. Brendo
9. Cracka
10. Thommo
11. Browndog
12. Homebrewer79
13. shellnaf
14. schooey
15. Punter
16. Barramundi
17. DrSmurto
18. Bradsbrew
19. Randyrob
20. Fatgodzilla
21. Pollux
22. Goofinder
23. Duff
24. Boston
25. Muggus
26. Phillip
27. Unterberg
28. Ross
29. Grant
30. Kleiny
31 GL
32. Clean Brewer(my age, winner here)
33. Homekegger1
34. Sammy
35. sm0902
36 BEC26
37. Larry
38. Youngy
39. Monkeybusiness
40. Crunched 
41. offline
42. Chad


----------



## Josh (12/12/08)

Offline said:


> been waiting for my lucky number :lol:
> 
> 4. Josh
> 25. Muggus


Didn't think about that... good luck with my lucky number Muggus.


----------



## blue256 (12/12/08)

1. Jye
2. Doogiechap Woohoo !!
3. Batz
4. Josh
5. pokolbinguy
6. Jase71
7. devo
8. Brendo
9. Cracka
10. Thommo
11. Browndog
12. Homebrewer79
13. shellnaf
14. schooey
15. Punter
16. Barramundi
17. DrSmurto
18. Bradsbrew
19. Randyrob
20. Fatgodzilla
21. Pollux
22. Goofinder
23. Duff
24. Boston
25. Muggus
26. Phillip
27. Unterberg
28. Ross
29. Grant
30. Kleiny
31 GL
32. Clean Brewer(my age, winner here)
33. Homekegger1
34. Sammy
35. sm0902
36 BEC26
37. Larry
38. Youngy
39. Monkeybusiness
40. Crunched
41. offline
42. Chad 
43. blue256


----------



## gibbocore (12/12/08)

.....

44. gibbocore


----------



## Barramundi (12/12/08)

gibbo not entirely sure what youve done there but if your in your actually number 44 , 41 was taken a while back by offline, updated and hopefully correct list is as follows ..

1. Jye
2. Doogiechap Woohoo !!
3. Batz
4. Josh
5. pokolbinguy
6. Jase71
7. devo
8. Brendo
9. Cracka
10. Thommo
11. Browndog
12. Homebrewer79
13. shellnaf
14. schooey
15. Punter
16. Barramundi
17. DrSmurto
18. Bradsbrew
19. Randyrob
20. Fatgodzilla
21. Pollux
22. Goofinder
23. Duff
24. Boston
25. Muggus
26. Phillip
27. Unterberg
28. Ross
29. Grant
30. Kleiny
31 GL
32. Clean Brewer(my age, winner here)
33. Homekegger1
34. Sammy
35. sm0902
36 BEC26
37. Larry
38. Youngy
39. Monkeybusiness
40. Crunched
41. offline
42. Chad
43. blue256 
44. gibbocore


----------



## gibbocore (12/12/08)

haha, i'm not entireley sure whati did either. Cheers mate.


----------



## brendo (12/12/08)

this is going to be a lot of beer for whoever wins... bring it on!! :beer:


----------



## Jase71 (12/12/08)

Yea, what an awesome prize for the winner ! So this will need to stop at 80 entries, right ? Isnt that the number in Keno ?


----------



## gibbocore (12/12/08)

might sound stupid, but i'm just as excited about giving my beer to someone else to try.


----------



## Hutch (12/12/08)

1. Jye
2. Doogiechap Woohoo !!
3. Batz
4. Josh
5. pokolbinguy
6. Jase71
7. devo
8. Brendo
9. Cracka
10. Thommo
11. Browndog
12. Homebrewer79
13. shellnaf
14. schooey
15. Punter
16. Barramundi
17. DrSmurto
18. Bradsbrew
19. Randyrob
20. Fatgodzilla
21. Pollux
22. Goofinder
23. Duff
24. Boston
25. Muggus
26. Phillip
27. Unterberg
28. Ross
29. Grant
30. Kleiny
31 GL
32. Clean Brewer(my age, winner here)
33. Homekegger1
34. Sammy
35. sm0902
36 BEC26
37. Larry
38. Youngy
39. Monkeybusiness
40. Crunched
41. offline
42. Chad
43. blue256 
44. gibbocore
45. Hutch


----------



## RetsamHsam (12/12/08)

1. Jye
2. Doogiechap Woohoo !!
3. Batz
4. Josh
5. pokolbinguy
6. Jase71
7. devo
8. Brendo
9. Cracka
10. Thommo
11. Browndog
12. Homebrewer79
13. shellnaf
14. schooey
15. Punter
16. Barramundi
17. DrSmurto
18. Bradsbrew
19. Randyrob
20. Fatgodzilla
21. Pollux
22. Goofinder
23. Duff
24. Boston
25. Muggus
26. Phillip
27. Unterberg
28. Ross
29. Grant
30. Kleiny
31 GL
32. Clean Brewer(my age, winner here)
33. Homekegger1
34. Sammy
35. sm0902
36 BEC26
37. Larry
38. Youngy
39. Monkeybusiness
40. Crunched
41. offline
42. Chad
43. blue256 
44. gibbocore
45. Hutch
46. RetsamHsam


----------



## pokolbinguy (12/12/08)

It is going to be a very merry xmas for who ever scores this booty.


----------



## Steve (12/12/08)

1. Jye
2. Doogiechap Woohoo !!
3. Batz
4. Josh
5. pokolbinguy
6. Jase71
7. devo
8. Brendo
9. Cracka
10. Thommo
11. Browndog
12. Homebrewer79
13. shellnaf
14. schooey
15. Punter
16. Barramundi
17. DrSmurto
18. Bradsbrew
19. Randyrob
20. Fatgodzilla
21. Pollux
22. Goofinder
23. Duff
24. Boston
25. Muggus
26. Phillip
27. Unterberg
28. Ross
29. Grant
30. Kleiny
31 GL
32. Clean Brewer(my age, winner here)
33. Homekegger1
34. Sammy
35. sm0902
36 BEC26
37. Larry
38. Youngy
39. Monkeybusiness
40. Crunched
41. offline
42. Chad
43. blue256 
44. gibbocore
45. Hutch
46. RetsamHsam
47. Steve


----------



## daanmuller (12/12/08)

1. Jye
2. Doogiechap Woohoo !!
3. Batz
4. Josh
5. pokolbinguy
6. Jase71
7. devo
8. Brendo
9. Cracka
10. Thommo
11. Browndog
12. Homebrewer79
13. shellnaf
14. schooey
15. Punter
16. Barramundi
17. DrSmurto
18. Bradsbrew
19. Randyrob
20. Fatgodzilla
21. Pollux
22. Goofinder
23. Duff
24. Boston
25. Muggus
26. Phillip
27. Unterberg
28. Ross
29. Grant
30. Kleiny
31 GL
32. Clean Brewer(my age, winner here)
33. Homekegger1
34. Sammy
35. sm0902
36 BEC26
37. Larry
38. Youngy
39. Monkeybusiness
40. Crunched
41. offline
42. Chad
43. blue256 
44. gibbocore
45. Hutch
46. RetsamHsam
47. Steve
48. DaanMuller


----------



## Bizier (12/12/08)

IM IN

1. Jye
2. Doogiechap Woohoo !!
3. Batz
4. Josh
5. pokolbinguy
6. Jase71
7. devo
8. Brendo
9. Cracka
10. Thommo
11. Browndog
12. Homebrewer79
13. shellnaf
14. schooey
15. Punter
16. Barramundi
17. DrSmurto
18. Bradsbrew
19. Randyrob
20. Fatgodzilla
21. Pollux
22. Goofinder
23. Duff
24. Boston
25. Muggus
26. Phillip
27. Unterberg
28. Ross
29. Grant
30. Kleiny
31 GL
32. Clean Brewer(my age, winner here)
33. Homekegger1
34. Sammy
35. sm0902
36 BEC26
37. Larry
38. Youngy
39. Monkeybusiness
40. Crunched
41. offline
42. Chad
43. blue256
44. gibbocore
45. Hutch
46. RetsamHsam
47. Steve
48. DaanMuller 
49. Bizier


----------



## Blackfish (12/12/08)

Lock me in Eddie!

1. Jye
2. Doogiechap Woohoo !!
3. Batz
4. Josh
5. pokolbinguy
6. Jase71
7. devo
8. Brendo
9. Cracka
10. Thommo
11. Browndog
12. Homebrewer79
13. shellnaf
14. schooey
15. Punter
16. Barramundi
17. DrSmurto
18. Bradsbrew
19. Randyrob
20. Fatgodzilla
21. Pollux
22. Goofinder
23. Duff
24. Boston
25. Muggus
26. Phillip
27. Unterberg
28. Ross
29. Grant
30. Kleiny
31 GL
32. Clean Brewer(my age, winner here)
33. Homekegger1
34. Sammy
35. sm0902
36 BEC26
37. Larry
38. Youngy
39. Monkeybusiness
40. Crunched
41. offline
42. Chad
43. blue256
44. gibbocore
45. Hutch
46. RetsamHsam
47. Steve
48. DaanMuller
49. Bizier 
50. (Cent) fhgwgads


----------



## Pollux (12/12/08)

LOL, I am really starting to hope I win this, not purely for the large volume of free beer to sample, but also because the parcel guy who delivers here, well, doesn't, and half the time I don't even get the card in the mailbox...So whenever I make an order with my online HBS, I normally wait two days then go bug the post office people, it's a Chinese couple that run it and they now know me so well i just walk in and they go look for my parcel...


Imagine their response when I slowly pick up 50+ parcels in a week....


----------



## Paul H (12/12/08)

1. Jye
2. Doogiechap Woohoo !!
3. Batz
4. Josh
5. pokolbinguy
6. Jase71
7. devo
8. Brendo
9. Cracka
10. Thommo
11. Browndog
12. Homebrewer79
13. shellnaf
14. schooey
15. Punter
16. Barramundi
17. DrSmurto
18. Bradsbrew
19. Randyrob
20. Fatgodzilla
21. Pollux
22. Goofinder
23. Duff
24. Boston
25. Muggus
26. Phillip
27. Unterberg
28. Ross
29. Grant
30. Kleiny
31 GL
32. Clean Brewer(my age, winner here)
33. Homekegger1
34. Sammy
35. sm0902
36 BEC26
37. Larry
38. Youngy
39. Monkeybusiness
40. Crunched
41. offline
42. Chad
43. blue256
44. gibbocore
45. Hutch
46. RetsamHsam
47. Steve
48. DaanMuller
49. Bizier 
50. (Cent) fhgwgads
51. Paul H


----------



## hairofthedog (12/12/08)

1. Jye
2. Doogiechap Woohoo !!
3. Batz
4. Josh
5. pokolbinguy
6. Jase71
7. devo
8. Brendo
9. Cracka
10. Thommo
11. Browndog
12. Homebrewer79
13. shellnaf
14. schooey
15. Punter
16. Barramundi
17. DrSmurto
18. Bradsbrew
19. Randyrob
20. Fatgodzilla
21. Pollux
22. Goofinder
23. Duff
24. Boston
25. Muggus
26. Phillip
27. Unterberg
28. Ross
29. Grant
30. Kleiny
31 GL
32. Clean Brewer(my age, winner here)
33. Homekegger1
34. Sammy
35. sm0902
36 BEC26
37. Larry
38. Youngy
39. Monkeybusiness
40. Crunched
41. offline
42. Chad
43. blue256
44. gibbocore
45. Hutch
46. RetsamHsam
47. Steve
48. DaanMuller
49. Bizier
50. (Cent) fhgwgads
51. Paul H
52. Hairofthedog

im due for a win


----------



## MrsSqyre (12/12/08)

1. Jye
2. Doogiechap Woohoo !!
3. Batz
4. Josh
5. pokolbinguy
6. Jase71
7. devo
8. Brendo
9. Cracka
10. Thommo
11. Browndog
12. Homebrewer79
13. shellnaf
14. schooey
15. Punter
16. Barramundi
17. DrSmurto
18. Bradsbrew
19. Randyrob
20. Fatgodzilla
21. Pollux
22. Goofinder
23. Duff
24. Boston
25. Muggus
26. Phillip
27. Unterberg
28. Ross
29. Grant
30. Kleiny
31 GL
32. Clean Brewer(my age, winner here)
33. Homekegger1
34. Sammy
35. sm0902
36 BEC26
37. Larry
38. Youngy
39. Monkeybusiness
40. Crunched
41. offline
42. Chad
43. blue256
44. gibbocore
45. Hutch
46. RetsamHsam
47. Steve
48. DaanMuller
49. Bizier
50. (Cent) fhgwgads
51. Paul H
52. Hairofthedog
53. MrsSqyre


----------



## Jye (12/12/08)

Couldnt resist could you Paul  Lucky you have a lot of fridge space


----------



## winkle (12/12/08)

Oh, WTF...

1. Jye
2. Doogiechap Woohoo !!
3. Batz
4. Josh
5. pokolbinguy
6. Jase71
7. devo
8. Brendo
9. Cracka
10. Thommo
11. Browndog
12. Homebrewer79
13. shellnaf
14. schooey
15. Punter
16. Barramundi
17. DrSmurto
18. Bradsbrew
19. Randyrob
20. Fatgodzilla
21. Pollux
22. Goofinder
23. Duff
24. Boston
25. Muggus
26. Phillip
27. Unterberg
28. Ross
29. Grant
30. Kleiny
31 GL
32. Clean Brewer(my age, winner here)
33. Homekegger1
34. Sammy
35. sm0902
36 BEC26
37. Larry
38. Youngy
39. Monkeybusiness
40. Crunched
41. offline
42. Chad
43. blue256
44. gibbocore
45. Hutch
46. RetsamHsam
47. Steve
48. DaanMuller
49. Bizier
50. (Cent) fhgwgads
51. Paul H
52. Hairofthedog
53. MrsSqyre
54. Winkle


----------



## Paul H (12/12/08)

Jye said:


> Couldnt resist could you Paul  Lucky you have a lot of fridge space



I just got choked up with Xmas spirit


----------



## TidalPete (12/12/08)

winkle said:


> Oh, WTF...
> 
> 1. Jye
> 2. Doogiechap Woohoo !!
> ...


----------



## quantocks (12/12/08)

1. Jye
2. Doogiechap Woohoo !!
3. Batz
4. Josh
5. pokolbinguy
6. Jase71
7. devo
8. Brendo
9. Cracka
10. Thommo
11. Browndog
12. Homebrewer79
13. shellnaf
14. schooey
15. Punter
16. Barramundi
17. DrSmurto
18. Bradsbrew
19. Randyrob
20. Fatgodzilla
21. Pollux
22. Goofinder
23. Duff
24. Boston
25. Muggus
26. Phillip
27. Unterberg
28. Ross
29. Grant
30. Kleiny
31 GL
32. Clean Brewer(my age, winner here)
33. Homekegger1
34. Sammy
35. sm0902
36 BEC26
37. Larry
38. Youngy
39. Monkeybusiness
40. Crunched
41. offline
42. Chad
43. blue256
44. gibbocore
45. Hutch
46. RetsamHsam
47. Steve
48. DaanMuller
49. Bizier
50. (Cent) fhgwgads
51. Paul H
52. Hairofthedog
53. MrsSqyre
54. Winkle
55. TidalPete
56. quantocks


----------



## scott_penno (12/12/08)

1. Jye
2. Doogiechap Woohoo !!
3. Batz
4. Josh
5. pokolbinguy
6. Jase71
7. devo
8. Brendo
9. Cracka
10. Thommo
11. Browndog
12. Homebrewer79
13. shellnaf
14. schooey
15. Punter
16. Barramundi
17. DrSmurto
18. Bradsbrew
19. Randyrob
20. Fatgodzilla
21. Pollux
22. Goofinder
23. Duff
24. Boston
25. Muggus
26. Phillip
27. Unterberg
28. Ross
29. Grant
30. Kleiny
31 GL
32. Clean Brewer(my age, winner here)
33. Homekegger1
34. Sammy
35. sm0902
36 BEC26
37. Larry
38. Youngy
39. Monkeybusiness
40. Crunched
41. offline
42. Chad
43. blue256
44. gibbocore
45. Hutch
46. RetsamHsam
47. Steve
48. DaanMuller
49. Bizier
50. (Cent) fhgwgads
51. Paul H
52. Hairofthedog
53. MrsSqyre
54. Winkle
55. TidalPete
56. quantocks
57. sappas


----------



## Goofinder (12/12/08)

I think we can safely say that no matter whose number gets drawn, Australia Post will be the real winner!


----------



## Batz (12/12/08)

Is there any K&K in this lot  

Batz

1. Jye
2. Doogiechap Woohoo !!
3. Batz- Pender Creek Ale (from the xmas swap)
4. Josh
5. pokolbinguy
6. Jase71
7. devo
8. Brendo
9. Cracka
10. Thommo
11. Browndog
12. Homebrewer79
13. shellnaf
14. schooey
15. Punter
16. Barramundi
17. DrSmurto
18. Bradsbrew
19. Randyrob
20. Fatgodzilla
21. Pollux
22. Goofinder
23. Duff
24. Boston
25. Muggus
26. Phillip
27. Unterberg
28. Ross
29. Grant
30. Kleiny
31 GL
32. Clean Brewer(my age, winner here)
33. Homekegger1
34. Sammy
35. sm0902
36 BEC26
37. Larry
38. Youngy
39. Monkeybusiness
40. Crunched
41. offline
42. Chad
43. blue256
44. gibbocore
45. Hutch
46. RetsamHsam
47. Steve
48. DaanMuller
49. Bizier
50. (Cent) fhgwgads
51. Paul H
52. Hairofthedog
53. MrsSqyre
54. Winkle
55. TidalPete
56. quantocks
57. sappas


----------



## dpadden (12/12/08)

1. Jye
2. Doogiechap Woohoo !!
3. Batz- Pender Creek Ale (from the xmas swap)
4. Josh
5. pokolbinguy
6. Jase71
7. devo
8. Brendo
9. Cracka
10. Thommo
11. Browndog
12. Homebrewer79
13. shellnaf
14. schooey
15. Punter
16. Barramundi
17. DrSmurto
18. Bradsbrew
19. Randyrob
20. Fatgodzilla
21. Pollux
22. Goofinder
23. Duff
24. Boston
25. Muggus
26. Phillip
27. Unterberg
28. Ross
29. Grant
30. Kleiny
31 GL
32. Clean Brewer(my age, winner here)
33. Homekegger1
34. Sammy
35. sm0902
36 BEC26
37. Larry
38. Youngy
39. Monkeybusiness
40. Crunched
41. offline
42. Chad
43. blue256
44. gibbocore
45. Hutch
46. RetsamHsam
47. Steve
48. DaanMuller
49. Bizier
50. (Cent) fhgwgads
51. Paul H
52. Hairofthedog
53. MrsSqyre
54. Winkle
55. TidalPete
56. quantocks
57. sappas
58. Paddo


----------



## Pollux (12/12/08)

Batz, I'll be throwing in a PET longneck of my first all extract brew personally......

That is of course in the odd event that I lose...


----------



## Jase71 (12/12/08)

Me too, my 1st extract. Hope that's OK. 

Although if Pollux wins, it'll be a Coopers Draught  Just kidding mate. Good luck. 

So what's the go, does this stop at 80, due to the keno numbers? Wouldn't want anyone over that number getting disappointed. 

Awesome idea, and one we should every couple of months. Or at least some sort of online competition


----------



## Simon W (12/12/08)

I'm in again....

1. Jye
2. Doogiechap Woohoo !!
3. Batz- Pender Creek Ale (from the xmas swap)
4. Josh
5. pokolbinguy
6. Jase71
7. devo
8. Brendo
9. Cracka
10. Thommo
11. Browndog
12. Homebrewer79
13. shellnaf
14. schooey
15. Punter
16. Barramundi
17. DrSmurto
18. Bradsbrew
19. Randyrob
20. Fatgodzilla
21. Pollux
22. Goofinder
23. Duff
24. Boston
25. Muggus
26. Phillip
27. Unterberg
28. Ross
29. Grant
30. Kleiny
31 GL
32. Clean Brewer(my age, winner here)
33. Homekegger1
34. Sammy
35. sm0902
36 BEC26
37. Larry
38. Youngy
39. Monkeybusiness
40. Crunched
41. offline
42. Chad
43. blue256
44. gibbocore
45. Hutch
46. RetsamHsam
47. Steve
48. DaanMuller
49. Bizier
50. (Cent) fhgwgads
51. Paul H
52. Hairofthedog
53. MrsSqyre
54. Winkle
55. TidalPete
56. quantocks
57. sappas
58. Paddo 
59. Simon W


----------



## Jye (12/12/08)

Yep numbers are capped at 80.

I think once a year is enough because we wont get has many participants if it is more frequent.


----------



## Crunched (12/12/08)

I disagree - I'd be in it once a month if it were run that often. Maybe we should try it out again some time after xmas and gauge the interest? Happy to help out if I can?


----------



## Paul H (12/12/08)

Jye said:


> Yep numbers are capped at 80.
> 
> I think once a year is enough because we wont get has many participants if it is more frequent.



Yeah & Santa only cums once a year


----------



## bradsbrew (12/12/08)

Paul H said:


> Yeah & Santa only cums once a year



And that's down a chimney. Which is why he has no kids. Boom Boom :lol: 
Bad Humour I know but hey.


----------



## Batz (12/12/08)

Crunched said:


> I disagree - I'd be in it once a month if it were run that often. Maybe we should try it out again some time after xmas and gauge the interest? Happy to help out if I can?




Xmas in July perhaps.not more than twice a year.

Batz


----------



## Guest Lurker (12/12/08)

Monthly seems like a good idea now. But 79 people are going to change their minds after they bottle, bubblewrap, box and queue up to pay $10 to post some of their beer. Annual is good.


----------



## brewer (12/12/08)

Sorry fellers, but my name only pops up when there is beer involved.


1. Jye
2. Doogiechap Woohoo !!
3. Batz- Pender Creek Ale (from the xmas swap)
4. Josh
5. pokolbinguy
6. Jase71
7. devo
8. Brendo
9. Cracka
10. Thommo
11. Browndog
12. Homebrewer79
13. shellnaf
14. schooey
15. Punter
16. Barramundi
17. DrSmurto
18. Bradsbrew
19. Randyrob
20. Fatgodzilla
21. Pollux
22. Goofinder
23. Duff
24. Boston
25. Muggus
26. Phillip
27. Unterberg
28. Ross
29. Grant
30. Kleiny
31 GL
32. Clean Brewer(my age, winner here)
33. Homekegger1
34. Sammy
35. sm0902
36 BEC26
37. Larry
38. Youngy
39. Monkeybusiness
40. Crunched
41. offline
42. Chad
43. blue256
44. gibbocore
45. Hutch
46. RetsamHsam
47. Steve
48. DaanMuller
49. Bizier
50. (Cent) fhgwgads
51. Paul H
52. Hairofthedog
53. MrsSqyre
54. Winkle
55. TidalPete
56. quantocks
57. sappas
58. Paddo 
59. Simon W
60. Brewer

Goodluck,
Brewer.


----------



## Gulf Brewery (12/12/08)

1. Jye
2. Doogiechap Woohoo !!
3. Batz- Pender Creek Ale (from the xmas swap)
4. Josh
5. pokolbinguy
6. Jase71
7. devo
8. Brendo
9. Cracka
10. Thommo
11. Browndog
12. Homebrewer79
13. shellnaf
14. schooey
15. Punter
16. Barramundi
17. DrSmurto
18. Bradsbrew
19. Randyrob
20. Fatgodzilla
21. Pollux
22. Goofinder
23. Duff
24. Boston
25. Muggus
26. Phillip
27. Unterberg
28. Ross
29. Grant
30. Kleiny
31 GL
32. Clean Brewer(my age, winner here)
33. Homekegger1
34. Sammy
35. sm0902
36 BEC26
37. Larry
38. Youngy
39. Monkeybusiness
40. Crunched
41. offline
42. Chad
43. blue256
44. gibbocore
45. Hutch
46. RetsamHsam
47. Steve
48. DaanMuller
49. Bizier
50. (Cent) fhgwgads
51. Paul H
52. Hairofthedog
53. MrsSqyre
54. Winkle
55. TidalPete
56. quantocks
57. sappas
58. Paddo 
59. Simon W
60. Brewer
61 Pedro aka Gulf Brewery (homebrew not commercial)


----------



## Duff (12/12/08)

Wow, 61 brewers. What a Christmas/New Year this would be.

[Fingerscrossed] *C'mon number 23* [/Fingerscrossed]


----------



## Pollux (12/12/08)

Bloody jase has my lucky number 

That said, I got 21, given my profession it does suit.....


----------



## Jye (12/12/08)

Does your profession involve writing the number 21 a lot?


----------



## datman510 (12/12/08)

i reckon whoever wins this will be getting investigated by the federal police for all of a sudden receiving 80 'suspicious' bottles in one week......


----------



## Pollux (12/12/08)

Casino dealer 

My first game was Blackjack....


----------



## Simon W (12/12/08)

Not a fan of polls, but this would be a rare one that makes sense.
Run a poll on whether peeps would like once/twice yearly or monthly/bimonthly...


----------



## datman510 (12/12/08)

first run a poll to see if we need a poll for that...


----------



## Batz (12/12/08)

17 is my lucky number..wanta swap DrSmurto ?

Scarey stuff hey?


Batz


----------



## jayandcath (12/12/08)

1. Jye
2. Doogiechap Woohoo !!
3. Batz- Pender Creek Ale (from the xmas swap)
4. Josh
5. pokolbinguy
6. Jase71
7. devo
8. Brendo
9. Cracka
10. Thommo
11. Browndog
12. Homebrewer79
13. shellnaf
14. schooey
15. Punter
16. Barramundi
17. DrSmurto
18. Bradsbrew
19. Randyrob
20. Fatgodzilla
21. Pollux
22. Goofinder
23. Duff
24. Boston
25. Muggus
26. Phillip
27. Unterberg
28. Ross
29. Grant
30. Kleiny
31 GL
32. Clean Brewer(my age, winner here)
33. Homekegger1
34. Sammy
35. sm0902
36 BEC26
37. Larry
38. Youngy
39. Monkeybusiness
40. Crunched
41. offline
42. Chad
43. blue256
44. gibbocore
45. Hutch
46. RetsamHsam
47. Steve
48. DaanMuller
49. Bizier
50. (Cent) fhgwgads
51. Paul H
52. Hairofthedog
53. MrsSqyre
54. Winkle
55. TidalPete
56. quantocks
57. sappas
58. Paddo 
59. Simon W
60. Brewer
61. Pedro aka Gulf Brewery (homebrew not commercial)
62. Jayandcath


----------



## Batz (12/12/08)

Screwtop 
bindi
Joe

The Sunshine coast here guys

Batz


----------



## drsmurto (12/12/08)

Sorry Batz - its one of my xlotto numbers and despite the fact its done #$%^ all for me to date, i feel a change of luck in the wind. 

How abouts the Adelaide brewers cut a deal - shares if one of us win? 62 beers currently, i cant drink that many in a sitting :icon_drunk:


----------



## Tony (12/12/08)

Oh i have to be in this.... will be away for work 15th, 16th but if im not the winner it will get sent. Coffee Porter!

Damn you Browdog...... 11 is my lucky number!

IM IN!

1. Jye
2. Doogiechap Woohoo !!
3. Batz- Pender Creek Ale (from the xmas swap)
4. Josh
5. pokolbinguy
6. Jase71
7. devo
8. Brendo
9. Cracka
10. Thommo
11. Browndog
12. Homebrewer79
13. shellnaf
14. schooey
15. Punter
16. Barramundi
17. DrSmurto
18. Bradsbrew
19. Randyrob
20. Fatgodzilla
21. Pollux
22. Goofinder
23. Duff
24. Boston
25. Muggus
26. Phillip
27. Unterberg
28. Ross
29. Grant
30. Kleiny
31 GL
32. Clean Brewer(my age, winner here)
33. Homekegger1
34. Sammy
35. sm0902
36 BEC26
37. Larry
38. Youngy
39. Monkeybusiness
40. Crunched
41. offline
42. Chad
43. blue256
44. gibbocore
45. Hutch
46. RetsamHsam
47. Steve
48. DaanMuller
49. Bizier
50. (Cent) fhgwgads
51. Paul H
52. Hairofthedog
53. MrsSqyre
54. Winkle
55. TidalPete
56. quantocks
57. sappas
58. Paddo 
59. Simon W
60. Brewer
61. Pedro aka Gulf Brewery (homebrew not commercial)
62. Jayandcath 
63. Tony


----------



## Batz (12/12/08)

DrSmurto said:


> Sorry Batz - its one of my xlotto numbers and despite the fact its done #$%^ all for me to date, i feel a change of luck in the wind.
> 
> How abouts the Adelaide brewers cut a deal - shares if one of us win? 62 beers currently, i cant drink that many in a sitting :icon_drunk:




Thank you !!

I am gunna win now I can feel it !!

Batz


----------



## Tony (12/12/08)

Ha!

Ive lost so much beer in the last 12 months........ im due for a win!

And besides Batz........... your view is to nice!, if thats a reason


----------



## Jase71 (12/12/08)

Pollux said:


> Bloody jase has my lucky number


----------



## ratchie (12/12/08)

IM IN!

1. Jye
2. Doogiechap Woohoo !!
3. Batz- Pender Creek Ale (from the xmas swap)
4. Josh
5. pokolbinguy
6. Jase71
7. devo
8. Brendo
9. Cracka
10. Thommo
11. Browndog
12. Homebrewer79
13. shellnaf
14. schooey
15. Punter
16. Barramundi
17. DrSmurto
18. Bradsbrew
19. Randyrob
20. Fatgodzilla
21. Pollux
22. Goofinder
23. Duff
24. Boston
25. Muggus
26. Phillip
27. Unterberg
28. Ross
29. Grant
30. Kleiny
31 GL
32. Clean Brewer(my age, winner here)
33. Homekegger1
34. Sammy
35. sm0902
36 BEC26
37. Larry
38. Youngy
39. Monkeybusiness
40. Crunched
41. offline
42. Chad
43. blue256
44. gibbocore
45. Hutch
46. RetsamHsam
47. Steve
48. DaanMuller
49. Bizier
50. (Cent) fhgwgads
51. Paul H
52. Hairofthedog
53. MrsSqyre
54. Winkle
55. TidalPete
56. quantocks
57. sappas
58. Paddo 
59. Simon W
60. Brewer
61. Pedro aka Gulf Brewery (homebrew not commercial)
62. Jayandcath 
63. Tony
65. ratchie


----------



## Batz (12/12/08)

This is insane,do you know what would happen at the Kin Kin post office if I won this?


----------



## brendo (12/12/08)

Missed a number there Ratchie... 

Corrected list below

1. Jye
2. Doogiechap Woohoo !!
3. Batz- Pender Creek Ale (from the xmas swap)
4. Josh
5. pokolbinguy
6. Jase71
7. devo
8. Brendo
9. Cracka
10. Thommo
11. Browndog
12. Homebrewer79
13. shellnaf
14. schooey
15. Punter
16. Barramundi
17. DrSmurto
18. Bradsbrew
19. Randyrob
20. Fatgodzilla
21. Pollux
22. Goofinder
23. Duff
24. Boston
25. Muggus
26. Phillip
27. Unterberg
28. Ross
29. Grant
30. Kleiny
31 GL
32. Clean Brewer(my age, winner here)
33. Homekegger1
34. Sammy
35. sm0902
36 BEC26
37. Larry
38. Youngy
39. Monkeybusiness
40. Crunched
41. offline
42. Chad
43. blue256
44. gibbocore
45. Hutch
46. RetsamHsam
47. Steve
48. DaanMuller
49. Bizier
50. (Cent) fhgwgads
51. Paul H
52. Hairofthedog
53. MrsSqyre
54. Winkle
55. TidalPete
56. quantocks
57. sappas
58. Paddo 
59. Simon W
60. Brewer
61. Pedro aka Gulf Brewery (homebrew not commercial)
62. Jayandcath 
63. Tony
64. ratchie

Just 16 away from a full house...


----------



## Tony (12/12/08)

I was just thinking that. It would be 2 trips to the tip in the ute to get rid of all the packaging!

would be worth it though

I had a laugh with the wife saying...... imagine walking into the PO with 70 odd package slips for colecton.

WOW


----------



## Effect (12/12/08)

maybe we could do a state of origin thingo...

20 south aussies vs 20 new south welshman vs 20 idiots queenslanders  


then the winning state gets 60 brews divided between them all....


----------



## Jase71 (13/12/08)

EDIT: post removed - due to having a blonde moment


----------



## Goofinder (13/12/08)

Jase71 said:


> I would suggest QLD, because that's where Jye lives, and he started this competition. Sound good ?


I would suggest NSW, because that's what it says in the first post in this thread.


----------



## Jase71 (13/12/08)

I'm an idiot. Thanks Goofinder, I'm going to remove my post to avoid confusing anyone, most of all myself


----------



## Goofinder (13/12/08)

Ahh, don't worry. I'm sure that now I've made a smart arse comment my number will come up in the QLD draw and not the NSW one.


----------



## Tony (13/12/08)

Just thought of something.

what number does Keno go up to? 

Its probably been raised already but i cant see.

cheers

Edit: Ahhh found it: 80!


----------



## Steve (13/12/08)

what are you talking about? State of origin? Dividing brews?


----------



## Steve (13/12/08)

Tony said:


> Just thought of something.
> 
> what number does Keno go up to?
> 
> ...



cut off is 80


----------



## bradsbrew (13/12/08)

Batz said:


> This is insane,do you know what would happen at the Kin Kin post office if I won this?
> 
> 
> View attachment 23196


They would probably get them to you by christmas 09.


----------



## olde (13/12/08)

1. Jye
2. Doogiechap Woohoo !!
3. Batz- Pender Creek Ale (from the xmas swap)
4. Josh
5. pokolbinguy
6. Jase71
7. devo
8. Brendo
9. Cracka
10. Thommo
11. Browndog
12. Homebrewer79
13. shellnaf
14. schooey
15. Punter
16. Barramundi
17. DrSmurto
18. Bradsbrew
19. Randyrob
20. Fatgodzilla
21. Pollux
22. Goofinder
23. Duff
24. Boston
25. Muggus
26. Phillip
27. Unterberg
28. Ross
29. Grant
30. Kleiny
31 GL
32. Clean Brewer(my age, winner here)
33. Homekegger1
34. Sammy
35. sm0902
36 BEC26
37. Larry
38. Youngy
39. Monkeybusiness
40. Crunched
41. offline
42. Chad
43. blue256
44. gibbocore
45. Hutch
46. RetsamHsam
47. Steve
48. DaanMuller
49. Bizier
50. (Cent) fhgwgads
51. Paul H
52. Hairofthedog
53. MrsSqyre
54. Winkle
55. TidalPete
56. quantocks
57. sappas
58. Paddo 
59. Simon W
60. Brewer
61. Pedro aka Gulf Brewery (homebrew not commercial)
62. Jayandcath 
63. Tony
64. ratchie
65. oldy


----------



## antains (13/12/08)

I'll give it a crack. 

1. Jye
2. Doogiechap Woohoo !!
3. Batz- Pender Creek Ale (from the xmas swap)
4. Josh
5. pokolbinguy
6. Jase71
7. devo
8. Brendo
9. Cracka
10. Thommo
11. Browndog
12. Homebrewer79
13. shellnaf
14. schooey
15. Punter
16. Barramundi
17. DrSmurto
18. Bradsbrew
19. Randyrob
20. Fatgodzilla
21. Pollux
22. Goofinder
23. Duff
24. Boston
25. Muggus
26. Phillip
27. Unterberg
28. Ross
29. Grant
30. Kleiny
31 GL
32. Clean Brewer(my age, winner here)
33. Homekegger1
34. Sammy
35. sm0902
36 BEC26
37. Larry
38. Youngy
39. Monkeybusiness
40. Crunched
41. offline
42. Chad
43. blue256
44. gibbocore
45. Hutch
46. RetsamHsam
47. Steve
48. DaanMuller
49. Bizier
50. (Cent) fhgwgads
51. Paul H
52. Hairofthedog
53. MrsSqyre
54. Winkle
55. TidalPete
56. quantocks
57. sappas
58. Paddo 
59. Simon W
60. Brewer
61. Pedro aka Gulf Brewery (homebrew not commercial)
62. Jayandcath 
63. Tony
64. ratchie
65. oldy
66. antains


----------



## Murcluf (13/12/08)

I'm in 

1. Jye
2. Doogiechap Woohoo !!
3. Batz- Pender Creek Ale (from the xmas swap)
4. Josh
5. pokolbinguy
6. Jase71
7. devo
8. Brendo
9. Cracka
10. Thommo
11. Browndog
12. Homebrewer79
13. shellnaf
14. schooey
15. Punter
16. Barramundi
17. DrSmurto
18. Bradsbrew
19. Randyrob
20. Fatgodzilla
21. Pollux
22. Goofinder
23. Duff
24. Boston
25. Muggus
26. Phillip
27. Unterberg
28. Ross
29. Grant
30. Kleiny
31 GL
32. Clean Brewer(my age, winner here)
33. Homekegger1
34. Sammy
35. sm0902
36 BEC26
37. Larry
38. Youngy
39. Monkeybusiness
40. Crunched
41. offline
42. Chad
43. blue256
44. gibbocore
45. Hutch
46. RetsamHsam
47. Steve
48. DaanMuller
49. Bizier
50. (Cent) fhgwgads
51. Paul H
52. Hairofthedog
53. MrsSqyre
54. Winkle
55. TidalPete
56. quantocks
57. sappas
58. Paddo 
59. Simon W
60. Brewer
61. Pedro aka Gulf Brewery (homebrew not commercial)
62. Jayandcath 
63. Tony
64. ratchie
65. oldy
66. antains 
67. Murcluf


----------



## Barramundi (13/12/08)

13 more spots still available to be filled by midnight tonight cmon brewers get in on the act and make it a huge one !!


----------



## Jase71 (13/12/08)

Keep thinking about this, its such an awesome comp. The winner is going to be stoked. When is the first NSW draw tomorrow - ie does keno run after midnight ? 

In the odd chance that we dont make it to 80 entries, do we nominate a redraw date, or go with the following number in this draw until an AHB'er strikes it lucky ... I would nominate the latter, get it over and done with.


----------



## Mitchell (13/12/08)

1. Jye
2. Doogiechap Woohoo !!
3. Batz- Pender Creek Ale (from the xmas swap)
4. Josh
5. pokolbinguy
6. Jase71
7. devo
8. Brendo
9. Cracka
10. Thommo
11. Browndog
12. Homebrewer79
13. shellnaf
14. schooey
15. Punter
16. Barramundi
17. DrSmurto
18. Bradsbrew
19. Randyrob
20. Fatgodzilla
21. Pollux
22. Goofinder
23. Duff
24. Boston
25. Muggus
26. Phillip
27. Unterberg
28. Ross
29. Grant
30. Kleiny
31 GL
32. Clean Brewer(my age, winner here)
33. Homekegger1
34. Sammy
35. sm0902
36 BEC26
37. Larry
38. Youngy
39. Monkeybusiness
40. Crunched
41. offline
42. Chad
43. blue256
44. gibbocore
45. Hutch
46. RetsamHsam
47. Steve
48. DaanMuller
49. Bizier
50. (Cent) fhgwgads
51. Paul H
52. Hairofthedog
53. MrsSqyre
54. Winkle
55. TidalPete
56. quantocks
57. sappas
58. Paddo 
59. Simon W
60. Brewer
61. Pedro aka Gulf Brewery (homebrew not commercial)
62. Jayandcath 
63. Tony
64. ratchie
65. oldy
66. antains 
67. Murcluf
68. Mitchell


----------



## Batz (13/12/08)

1. Jye
2. Doogiechap Woohoo !!
3.
4. Josh
5. pokolbinguy
6. Jase71
7. devo
8. Brendo
9. Cracka
10. Thommo
11. Browndog
12. Homebrewer79
13. shellnaf
14. schooey
15. Punter
16. Barramundi
17. DrSmurto
18. Bradsbrew
19. Randyrob
20. Fatgodzilla
21. Pollux
22. Goofinder
23. Duff
24. Boston
25. Muggus
26. Phillip
27. Unterberg
28. Ross
29. Grant
30. Kleiny
31 GL
32. Clean Brewer(my age, winner here)
33. Homekegger1
34. Sammy
35. sm0902
36 BEC26
37. Larry
38. Youngy
39. Monkeybusiness
40. Crunched
41. offline
42. Chad
43. blue256
44. gibbocore
45. Hutch
46. RetsamHsam
47. Steve
48. DaanMuller
49. Bizier
50. (Cent) fhgwgads
51. Paul H
52. Hairofthedog
53. MrsSqyre
54. Winkle
55. TidalPete
56. quantocks
57. sappas
58. Paddo 
59. Simon W
60. Brewer
61. Pedro aka Gulf Brewery (homebrew not commercial)
62. Jayandcath 
63. Tony
64. ratchie
65. oldy
66. antains 
67. Murcluf
68. Mitchell


# 3 is now free brewers,sorry getting a bit to big for me  

Batz


----------



## antains (13/12/08)

Batz said:


> # 3 is now free brewers,sorry getting a bit to big for me
> 
> Batz



:huh: This has me confused. If you don't win, you're only sending one bottle...

Sorry, not being a sh*t, but now seeking to clarify. The guidelines seem clear, so I'm guessing your concern is if you win.

Stay in. If you win, donate it in the festive spirit. :icon_cheers:


----------



## Murcluf (13/12/08)

Batz said:


> # 3 is now free brewers,sorry getting a bit to big for me
> 
> Batz



Was you that sure of yourself of winning Batz that their was too many entries for you to drink....  Or you just couldn't be buggered sending a bottle to someone else?


----------



## TidalPete (13/12/08)

Phillip said:


> maybe we could do a state of origin thingo...
> 
> 20 south aussies vs 20 new south welshman vs 20 idiots queenslanders



Love how you mentioned SOO.

17 idiots from QUEENSLAND have won SOO for the last three years in a row.

So suck on that Phillip.

BTW, are you the same (Idiot?) Phillip who paid good money for tubes in the recent bulk buy without knowing what you were getting? :lol: Post 102 HERE

Thank Goodness I'm a Queenslander.
TP :beer:


----------



## samhighley (13/12/08)

So, if a Canberra'n wins, shall we have a day of tasting?

If I win, then i'm happy to share the love.


----------



## Steve (13/12/08)

Sammy said:


> So, if a Canberra'n wins, shall we have a day of tasting?
> 
> If I win, then i'm happy to share the love.




nope they'll all be miiiiiiiiine! :lol:


----------



## Ross (13/12/08)

Jase71 said:


> Keep thinking about this, its such an awesome comp. The winner is going to be stoked. When is the first NSW draw tomorrow - ie does keno run after midnight ?
> 
> In the odd chance that we dont make it to 80 entries, do we nominate a redraw date, or go with the following number in this draw until an AHB'er strikes it lucky ... I would nominate the latter, get it over and done with.




Jase, it's the first winning number drawn, & Keno runs every few minutes 24/7.

cheers ross


----------



## bradsbrew (13/12/08)

TidalPete said:


> Love how you mentioned SOO.
> 
> 17 idiots from QUEENSLAND have won SOO for the last three years in a row.
> 
> ...


Pete maybe he wants the tubes to start breeding some good league players down his way


----------



## Jye (13/12/08)

Batz said:


> # 3 is now free brewers,sorry getting a bit to big for me
> 
> Batz



Seriously WTF :huh: 

This isnt like a case swap that requires work.


----------



## Paul H (13/12/08)

Jye said:


> Seriously WTF :huh:
> 
> This isnt like a case swap that requires work.



Either the Kin Kin PO is smaller than I thought or the horse & buggy wont be able to shoulder the load :huh:


----------



## NickB (13/12/08)

Hmmm, want to participate, but have no bottles of anything atm........ Maybe slip a VB in.... 

Cheers


----------



## Jye (13/12/08)

Jase71 said:


> In the odd chance that we dont make it to 80 entries, do we nominate a redraw date, or go with the following number in this draw until an AHB'er strikes it lucky ... I would nominate the latter, get it over and done with.



First winning number drawn in the first game is our winner and with 20 numbers drawn in each keno game we will definitely have a winner :icon_chickcheers:


----------



## Jye (13/12/08)

NickB said:


> Hmmm, want to participate, but have no bottles of anything atm........ Maybe slip a VB in....
> 
> Cheers



You know how to bottle from a keg dont you 

edit - I also see this in your sig


> Longneck of "4 hour mash" Robust Porter


 :huh:


----------



## Tony (13/12/08)

just sweat the label off a bottle of Coopers stout Batz


----------



## 3GumsBrewing (13/12/08)

I'm in, #69  

1. Jye
2. Doogiechap Woohoo !!
3.
4. Josh
5. pokolbinguy
6. Jase71
7. devo
8. Brendo
9. Cracka
10. Thommo
11. Browndog
12. Homebrewer79
13. shellnaf
14. schooey
15. Punter
16. Barramundi
17. DrSmurto
18. Bradsbrew
19. Randyrob
20. Fatgodzilla
21. Pollux
22. Goofinder
23. Duff
24. Boston
25. Muggus
26. Phillip
27. Unterberg
28. Ross
29. Grant
30. Kleiny
31 GL
32. Clean Brewer(my age, winner here)
33. Homekegger1
34. Sammy
35. sm0902
36 BEC26
37. Larry
38. Youngy
39. Monkeybusiness
40. Crunched
41. offline
42. Chad
43. blue256
44. gibbocore
45. Hutch
46. RetsamHsam
47. Steve
48. DaanMuller
49. Bizier
50. (Cent) fhgwgads
51. Paul H
52. Hairofthedog
53. MrsSqyre
54. Winkle
55. TidalPete
56. quantocks
57. sappas
58. Paddo
59. Simon W
60. Brewer
61. Pedro aka Gulf Brewery (homebrew not commercial)
62. Jayandcath
63. Tony
64. ratchie
65. oldy
66. antains
67. Murcluf
68. Mitchell
69. DK


----------



## Steve (13/12/08)

Jye said:


> First winning number drawn in the first game is our winner and with 20 numbers drawn in each keno game we will definitely have a winner :icon_chickcheers:




what channel and time is it Jye?


----------



## Jye (13/12/08)

Jye said:


> 3. The first NSW Keno number drawn on Sunday the 14th (as shown in the image below) will be the winner and all non-winners have to send that person a bottle of their finest brew. Bottles can be what ever you feel comfortable mailing (PET, glass or stubbies) and should come to about 750ml. It is up to the winner to notify all non-winners by PM.
> 
> View attachment 23172


----------



## Kleiny (13/12/08)

NickB said:


> Hmmm, want to participate, but have no bottles of anything atm........ Maybe slip a VB in....
> 
> Cheers



You wanna put your name on a bottle of VB  

:lol:


----------



## bradsbrew (13/12/08)

Jye, Sorry in advance for what is possibly a stupid question, but just for clarification to prevent any arguments its the first number from the first full game on Sunday the 14th not a turn over game that may start on saturday and complete on sunday?

Cheers Brad


----------



## Kleiny (13/12/08)

68 bottles of beer on the wall, 68 bottles of beer

drink one down and pass it around

67 bottles of beer on the wall :lol: 



Merry Xmas
kleiny


----------



## Jye (13/12/08)

bradsbrew said:


> Jye, Sorry in advance for what is possibly a stupid question, but just for clarification to prevent any arguments its the first number from the first full game on Sunday the 14th not a turn over game that may start on saturday and complete on sunday?
> 
> Cheers Brad



Yep first full game.

Here is the link to the winning result (nothing is there yet because there are no results).


----------



## NickB (13/12/08)

Jye said:


> You know how to bottle from a keg dont you
> 
> edit - I also see this in your sig :huh:



Hmmm, should update my Sig......................

OK, OK, I'm in! 

1. Jye
2. Doogiechap Woohoo !!
3.
4. Josh
5. pokolbinguy
6. Jase71
7. devo
8. Brendo
9. Cracka
10. Thommo
11. Browndog
12. Homebrewer79
13. shellnaf
14. schooey
15. Punter
16. Barramundi
17. DrSmurto
18. Bradsbrew
19. Randyrob
20. Fatgodzilla
21. Pollux
22. Goofinder
23. Duff
24. Boston
25. Muggus
26. Phillip
27. Unterberg
28. Ross
29. Grant
30. Kleiny
31 GL
32. Clean Brewer(my age, winner here)
33. Homekegger1
34. Sammy
35. sm0902
36 BEC26
37. Larry
38. Youngy
39. Monkeybusiness
40. Crunched
41. offline
42. Chad
43. blue256
44. gibbocore
45. Hutch
46. RetsamHsam
47. Steve
48. DaanMuller
49. Bizier
50. (Cent) fhgwgads
51. Paul H
52. Hairofthedog
53. MrsSqyre
54. Winkle
55. TidalPete
56. quantocks
57. sappas
58. Paddo
59. Simon W
60. Brewer
61. Pedro aka Gulf Brewery (homebrew not commercial)
62. Jayandcath
63. Tony
64. ratchie
65. oldy
66. antains
67. Murcluf
68. Mitchell
69. DK
70. NickB


----------



## Effect (13/12/08)

TidalPete said:


> Love how you mentioned SOO.
> 
> 17 idiots from QUEENSLAND have won SOO for the last three years in a row.
> 
> ...




Gosh take a joke mate....

As for idiots...c'mon - queensland drivers...if you live in queensland then you know what I am talking about

A test tube is a test tube mate...not really rocket science there...it holds 10 mls. As far as shapes and sizes I didn't really care - asking for a pic isn't really being an idiot?


----------



## Effect (13/12/08)

bradsbrew said:


> Pete maybe he wants the tubes to start breeding some good league players down his way




who the **** cares about league...

more people are going to soccer matches nowadays...that says something...people are wanting a more sophisticated and talented game to watch. The people who are thick but athletic - play AFL, and those who are just thick play league - seems like there are a lot of those up in queensland huh?


----------



## Batz (13/12/08)

Jye said:


> Seriously WTF :huh:
> 
> This isnt like a case swap that requires work.




Work does not worry me Jye

I just don't want 70 plus bottles of other peoples HB

Batz


----------



## Jye (13/12/08)

7 hrs and 10ish places left 

Who ever wins is going to have a PITA time collecting from the post office.


----------



## Effect (13/12/08)

Batz said:


> Work does not worry me Jye
> 
> I just don't want 70 plus bottles of other peoples HB
> 
> Batz




yeah - never thought of having too much beer as a bad thing...70 longnecks = 140 stubbies = just under 6 cartons of beer...in you letterbox...


----------



## bradsbrew (13/12/08)

Phillip said:


> who the **** cares about league...
> 
> more people are going to soccer matches nowadays...that says something...people are wanting a more sophisticated and talented game to watch. The people who are thick but athletic - play AFL, and those who are just thick play league - seems like there are a lot of those up in queensland huh?


Perhaps you should read the the first sentence of your reply on post 159 then put it to practice. 
Yes soccer is a good game and if your Reds didnt choke well..............I will leave it at that. Go the ROAR!!!!! Just another sport QLD will be leaders in  

Cheers Brad


----------



## staggalee (13/12/08)

Phillip said:


> who the **** cares about league...
> 
> more people are going to soccer matches nowadays...that says something...people are wanting a more sophisticated and talented game to watch. The people who are thick but athletic - play AFL, and those who are just thick play league - seems like there are a lot of those up in queensland huh?



Gosh, take a joke mate
Seen that posted lately? :lol: 

stagga.


----------



## Tony (13/12/08)

Now Now folks........... its xmas. No State of origin fights needed. That will come next year 

We are concentrating on who will be the most befuddled PO operator in australia here.

I have a ute............. if i win i will be backing it up.

But the odds are low and i have my bottle packed and ready to go.

cheers


----------



## Effect (13/12/08)

bradsbrew said:


> Perhaps you should read the the first sentence of your reply on post 159 then put it to practice.
> Yes soccer is a good game and if your Reds didnt choke well..............I will leave it at that. Go the ROAR!!!!! Just another sport QLD will be leaders in
> 
> Cheers Brad



yes...I don't think adelaide really choke - just run out of steam...but have gotten further than any a-league club in HISTORY (wow over three years :lol: ).

ROAR? I don't think roar will ever really be leaders in the a-league. Will be interesting to see how gold coast united and northern queensland fury go. Will be watching gold coast united with a close eye - they say they will be premiers and also be top in the AFC champions league - so some interesting football to come.


----------



## Effect (13/12/08)

staggalee said:


> Gosh, take a joke mate
> Seen that posted lately? :lol:
> 
> stagga.



maybe I should have put more smileys in my posts so you queenslanders all didn't get your knickers in a twist...

but yeah...the tone of my posts weren't supposed to come across all anger driven - just a laugh mate.


----------



## frogman (13/12/08)

Im In.


1. Jye
2. Doogiechap Woohoo !!
3.
4. Josh
5. pokolbinguy
6. Jase71
7. devo
8. Brendo
9. Cracka
10. Thommo
11. Browndog
12. Homebrewer79
13. shellnaf
14. schooey
15. Punter
16. Barramundi
17. DrSmurto
18. Bradsbrew
19. Randyrob
20. Fatgodzilla
21. Pollux
22. Goofinder
23. Duff
24. Boston
25. Muggus
26. Phillip
27. Unterberg
28. Ross
29. Grant
30. Kleiny
31 GL
32. Clean Brewer(my age, winner here)
33. Homekegger1
34. Sammy
35. sm0902
36 BEC26
37. Larry
38. Youngy
39. Monkeybusiness
40. Crunched
41. offline
42. Chad
43. blue256
44. gibbocore
45. Hutch
46. RetsamHsam
47. Steve
48. DaanMuller
49. Bizier
50. (Cent) fhgwgads
51. Paul H
52. Hairofthedog
53. MrsSqyre
54. Winkle
55. TidalPete
56. quantocks
57. sappas
58. Paddo
59. Simon W
60. Brewer
61. Pedro aka Gulf Brewery (homebrew not commercial)
62. Jayandcath
63. Tony
64. ratchie
65. oldy
66. antains
67. Murcluf
68. Mitchell
69. DK
70. NickB
71. FROGMAN.....


----------



## Batz (13/12/08)

Alright already, stop it with the WTF's the matter with you Batz PM's

I'll take up my #3 position again,I by some chance I win 71 plus bottles of mixed HB it will be placed on the bar January 17th at the cave :beer:  

Batz

1. Jye
2. Doogiechap Woohoo !!
3. Batz
4. Josh
5. pokolbinguy
6. Jase71
7. devo
8. Brendo
9. Cracka
10. Thommo
11. Browndog
12. Homebrewer79
13. shellnaf
14. schooey
15. Punter
16. Barramundi
17. DrSmurto
18. Bradsbrew
19. Randyrob
20. Fatgodzilla
21. Pollux
22. Goofinder
23. Duff
24. Boston
25. Muggus
26. Phillip
27. Unterberg
28. Ross
29. Grant
30. Kleiny
31 GL
32. Clean Brewer(my age, winner here)
33. Homekegger1
34. Sammy
35. sm0902
36 BEC26
37. Larry
38. Youngy
39. Monkeybusiness
40. Crunched
41. offline
42. Chad
43. blue256
44. gibbocore
45. Hutch
46. RetsamHsam
47. Steve
48. DaanMuller
49. Bizier
50. (Cent) fhgwgads
51. Paul H
52. Hairofthedog
53. MrsSqyre
54. Winkle
55. TidalPete
56. quantocks
57. sappas
58. Paddo
59. Simon W
60. Brewer
61. Pedro aka Gulf Brewery (homebrew not commercial)
62. Jayandcath
63. Tony
64. ratchie
65. oldy
66. antains
67. Murcluf
68. Mitchell
69. DK
70. NickB
71. FROGMAN..... 


--------------------

If you love something, Set it free.
If it dosen't come back,Hunt it down and kill it


----------



## Damian44 (13/12/08)

1. Jye
2. Doogiechap Woohoo !!
3. Batz
4. Josh
5. pokolbinguy
6. Jase71
7. devo
8. Brendo
9. Cracka
10. Thommo
11. Browndog
12. Homebrewer79
13. shellnaf
14. schooey
15. Punter
16. Barramundi
17. DrSmurto
18. Bradsbrew
19. Randyrob
20. Fatgodzilla
21. Pollux
22. Goofinder
23. Duff
24. Boston
25. Muggus
26. Phillip
27. Unterberg
28. Ross
29. Grant
30. Kleiny
31 GL
32. Clean Brewer(my age, winner here)
33. Homekegger1
34. Sammy
35. sm0902
36 BEC26
37. Larry
38. Youngy
39. Monkeybusiness
40. Crunched
41. offline
42. Chad
43. blue256
44. gibbocore
45. Hutch
46. RetsamHsam
47. Steve
48. DaanMuller
49. Bizier
50. (Cent) fhgwgads
51. Paul H
52. Hairofthedog
53. MrsSqyre
54. Winkle
55. TidalPete
56. quantocks
57. sappas
58. Paddo
59. Simon W
60. Brewer
61. Pedro aka Gulf Brewery (homebrew not commercial)
62. Jayandcath
63. Tony
64. ratchie
65. oldy
66. antains
67. Murcluf
68. Mitchell
69. DK
70. NickB
71. FROGMAN..... 
72. Damian44


----------



## Jye (13/12/08)

So close and I cant believe we nearly have 80 after last years effort


----------



## Pollux (13/12/08)

If I win, I am so taking the daughters stroller to the PO.....

It's only at the end of the street, but picture how classy I will look with 80 packages in my stroller.


----------



## Tony (13/12/08)

is your stroller a holden ute?


----------



## Pollux (13/12/08)

Nope...

We don't own a car as we walk everywhere we need to go....

Could take few trips, might get the missus to come with and she can bring her little grandma style shopping trolley.....


----------



## Bizier (13/12/08)

I think you might need a strong mate (ahem...) to give you a hand getting the stroller over the curbs and raised pavement...


----------



## Pollux (13/12/08)

Or to help lighten the load.. 

And don't mock my strength with a stroller, I have jumped that thing up and down kerbs with daughter (14kg) in the seat and roughly 20 odd kgs of shopping underneath....

I'll just sit two milk crates in it and roll on down the road....

Although at this point this is all hypothetical, with a 1 in 80 shot, roulette suddenly seems fair.....


----------



## Sunshine_Brewer (13/12/08)

Cant miss this opportunity. 

1. Jye
2. Doogiechap Woohoo !!
3. Batz
4. Josh
5. pokolbinguy
6. Jase71
7. devo
8. Brendo
9. Cracka
10. Thommo
11. Browndog
12. Homebrewer79
13. shellnaf
14. schooey
15. Punter
16. Barramundi
17. DrSmurto
18. Bradsbrew
19. Randyrob
20. Fatgodzilla
21. Pollux
22. Goofinder
23. Duff
24. Boston
25. Muggus
26. Phillip
27. Unterberg
28. Ross
29. Grant
30. Kleiny
31 GL
32. Clean Brewer(my age, winner here)
33. Homekegger1
34. Sammy
35. sm0902
36 BEC26
37. Larry
38. Youngy
39. Monkeybusiness
40. Crunched
41. offline
42. Chad
43. blue256
44. gibbocore
45. Hutch
46. RetsamHsam
47. Steve
48. DaanMuller
49. Bizier
50. (Cent) fhgwgads
51. Paul H
52. Hairofthedog
53. MrsSqyre
54. Winkle
55. TidalPete
56. quantocks
57. sappas
58. Paddo
59. Simon W
60. Brewer
61. Pedro aka Gulf Brewery (homebrew not commercial)
62. Jayandcath
63. Tony
64. ratchie
65. oldy
66. antains
67. Murcluf
68. Mitchell
69. DK
70. NickB
71. FROGMAN..... 
72. Damian44
73. Sunshine Brewer


----------



## kram (13/12/08)

alright i'm in

1. Jye
2. Doogiechap Woohoo !!
3. Batz
4. Josh
5. pokolbinguy
6. Jase71
7. devo
8. Brendo
9. Cracka
10. Thommo
11. Browndog
12. Homebrewer79
13. shellnaf
14. schooey
15. Punter
16. Barramundi
17. DrSmurto
18. Bradsbrew
19. Randyrob
20. Fatgodzilla
21. Pollux
22. Goofinder
23. Duff
24. Boston
25. Muggus
26. Phillip
27. Unterberg
28. Ross
29. Grant
30. Kleiny
31 GL
32. Clean Brewer(my age, winner here)
33. Homekegger1
34. Sammy
35. sm0902
36 BEC26
37. Larry
38. Youngy
39. Monkeybusiness
40. Crunched
41. offline
42. Chad
43. blue256
44. gibbocore
45. Hutch
46. RetsamHsam
47. Steve
48. DaanMuller
49. Bizier
50. (Cent) fhgwgads
51. Paul H
52. Hairofthedog
53. MrsSqyre
54. Winkle
55. TidalPete
56. quantocks
57. sappas
58. Paddo
59. Simon W
60. Brewer
61. Pedro aka Gulf Brewery (homebrew not commercial)
62. Jayandcath
63. Tony
64. ratchie
65. oldy
66. antains
67. Murcluf
68. Mitchell
69. DK
70. NickB
71. FROGMAN.....
72. Damian44
73. Sunshine Brewer 
74. kram


----------



## crozdog (13/12/08)

only just caught up with this thread!! The net nazi's @ work have blocked AHB :angry: 

Gotta be in it to win it!

Top concept Jye - well done for kicking it off.


1. Jye
2. Doogiechap Woohoo !!
3. Batz
4. Josh
5. pokolbinguy
6. Jase71
7. devo
8. Brendo
9. Cracka
10. Thommo
11. Browndog
12. Homebrewer79
13. shellnaf
14. schooey
15. Punter
16. Barramundi
17. DrSmurto
18. Bradsbrew
19. Randyrob
20. Fatgodzilla
21. Pollux
22. Goofinder
23. Duff
24. Boston
25. Muggus
26. Phillip
27. Unterberg
28. Ross
29. Grant
30. Kleiny
31 GL
32. Clean Brewer(my age, winner here)
33. Homekegger1
34. Sammy
35. sm0902
36 BEC26
37. Larry
38. Youngy
39. Monkeybusiness
40. Crunched
41. offline
42. Chad
43. blue256
44. gibbocore
45. Hutch
46. RetsamHsam
47. Steve
48. DaanMuller
49. Bizier
50. (Cent) fhgwgads
51. Paul H
52. Hairofthedog
53. MrsSqyre
54. Winkle
55. TidalPete
56. quantocks
57. sappas
58. Paddo
59. Simon W
60. Brewer
61. Pedro aka Gulf Brewery (homebrew not commercial)
62. Jayandcath
63. Tony
64. ratchie
65. oldy
66. antains
67. Murcluf
68. Mitchell
69. DK
70. NickB
71. FROGMAN.....
72. Damian44
73. Sunshine Brewer 
74. kram 
75. crozdog


----------



## schooey (13/12/08)

:lol:

If you win this and the posty has to deliver to your door, please please take a photo of the poor little Honda posty bike struggling alomg with a shite load of packaged tallies hanging off it...


----------



## quantocks (13/12/08)

used to be a postie, this is going to be a bloody nightmare! hahaha

they'll probably just card the lot, or try and figure out WTF is going on.


----------



## quantocks (14/12/08)

crap, for some reason I can't see the results on the website, keeps saying I need flash, I have flash. IE isn't working either.


----------



## Jye (14/12/08)

The results arent updated real time so we may not know the winner for a while


----------



## pokolbinguy (14/12/08)

any idea what time we might find out....I'm keen to get my hands on the winnings


----------



## quantocks (14/12/08)

yup whenever this page gets updated,

http://www.keno.jupiters.com.au/results?da...23&nsw.y=11

bookmark it 


(and then send me a beer)


----------



## Barramundi (14/12/08)

seems its still not updated... i wanna know and i wanna know now !!!!!!

looks like ill just have to wake up and be a winner in the mornin...


----------



## sqyre (14/12/08)

I tried the website, put in the 14/12/2008 and the game at the top of the list was 555..so is this is the first game? :blink: 

Better just wait for Jye's official decision...  

Sqyre.. :huh:


----------



## schooey (14/12/08)

Yeah... but if you put in 13/12/08, the last game is 593... :blink:

edit: And the numbers are the same for game 555 on both the 14th and the 13th..... so is it 594? or 555?


----------



## kram (14/12/08)

I'm hoping 557 is the first game haha


----------



## Fents (14/12/08)

i reckon blue256 just got lucky.


----------



## bradsbrew (14/12/08)

Tis a bit confusing but maybe thats because its sunday morning.


----------



## gibbocore (14/12/08)

yeah i'm pretty sure it was 43. Dang just missed it.


----------



## samhighley (14/12/08)

Looks like game 555 was the first, with 43 the first number drawn.

Unless 555 rolled over from Saturday night. Perhaps next time make it the second game of the day, to avoid any confusion  

We await Jye's ruling.


----------



## Damian44 (14/12/08)

How about we make it best out of three h34r:


----------



## Jye (14/12/08)

THE RESULTS

And our winner is 43. blue256

Congrats blue256! lets us all know your address by PM or posting here (PM is probably better)... and then go and warn your post office 








Ok guys it looks like some of the Keno results double up over the 13th and 14th however rule 3. stated _The first NSW Keno number drawn on Sunday the 14th_ and according to jupiters thats 43!


----------



## Chad (14/12/08)

Ah crap, missed it by that much. Oh well, a Chocolate Porter is on it's way.


----------



## bradsbrew (14/12/08)

Does anyone know how much carbonation a bottle of Melbourne Bitter will lose if I recap it with a homebrew cap.  I spose carbonation doesnt matter if a throw on an English bitter label  

Seriuosly though...........an AG GOLDEN PROMISE ENGLISH ALE WILL BE ON ITS WAY

MERRY CHRISTMAS YOU LUCKY BASTARD

Cheers Brad


----------



## sqyre (14/12/08)

Congratulations Blue 256!!

Now guys, make sure you protect your bottles well when shipping..

It is adviseable to wrap the bottle in some sort of insulation to reduce the chances of dramatic tempreture changes that may taint the flavor of your beer.
Possibly look at wrapping the bottle in bubble wrap then into a box...
.... . then maybe some more bubble wrap around that box . . and into another box...
... . . .possibly another layer of bubble wrap around that then into some sort of plastic container...
.... . . .Get some of those little foam balls they put into bean bags and fill a box with them, then put the plastic container with the insulated Beer into the middle of the beans and top it up...
... .. . . . Of course you dont want the beans to leak out if it does get damaged so maybe pop that into another box with some bubble wrap...
Dont under-estimate the chances of potential damage caused by Australia Post so maybe chuck that into some sort of crate or better yet a steel box and weld the lid on...

And that should ensure your Beer will arrive safely and Blue256 will have a wonderful time sampling all 75 beers... :icon_cheers: 

Sqyre..


----------



## brendo (14/12/08)

Congrats Blue256 - a deserving winner I am sure!!

Cheers,

Brendo


----------



## sm0902 (14/12/08)

Well done Blue256!

An AG Stout will be on its way to you soon. Bottle conditioned since April this year. Trust it will make it to you in good condition.


----------



## Jase71 (14/12/08)

Good on ya Blue, merry xmas for sure


----------



## Steve (14/12/08)

Onya blue - nice wheat on its way either mon or tuesday!

quote from the ole prisoner in a dungeon from Monty Python.....you luckeeee luckeeee bastard!


----------



## Batz (14/12/08)

Congrats Blue256

Now we all need an addy

Batz


----------



## Barramundi (14/12/08)

Congrats Blue , get ya PM's out and get ya beers in ...


----------



## Damian44 (14/12/08)

Blue256 ive only done 3 AGers.....

No. 1.
5.00 kg Pale Malt, Traditional Ale (Joe White) (5.0 SRM) Grain 76.92 % 
1.00 kg Munich, Light (Joe White) (9.0 SRM) Grain 15.38 % 
0.50 kg Wheat Malt, Ger (2.0 SRM) Grain 7.69 % 
34.00 gm Chinook [10.20 %] (60 min) Hops 29.5 IBU 
8.00 gm Cascade [5.50 %] (Dry Hop 7 days) Hops - 
12.00 gm Amarillo Gold [8.50 %] (Dry Hop 7 days) Hops - 
35.00 gm Cascade [4.40 %] (10 min) Hops 4.7 IBU 
8.00 gm Cascade [5.50 %] (5 min) Hops 0.7 IBU 
8.00 gm Amarillo Gold [8.50 %] (5 min) Hops 1.2 IBU 
1 Pkgs SafBrew Ale (DCL Yeast #S-33) Yeast-Ale 

Measured Original Gravity: 1.044 SG 
Measured Final Gravity: 1.011 SG 
Actual Alcohol by Vol: 4.30 % 
Bitterness: 36.1 IBU 

No. 2
2.60 kg Pale Malt, Traditional Ale (Joe White) (5.0 SRM) Grain 50.00 % 
2.60 kg Wheat Malt, Ger (2.0 SRM) Grain 50.00 % 
19.00 gm Pride of Ringwood [8.30 %] (45 min) Hops 14.0 IBU 
30.00 gm Saaz [4.00 %] (10 min) Hops 4.2 IBU 
10.00 gm Saaz [4.00 %] (5 min) Hops 0.8 IBU 
1 Pkgs SafAle 06 Ale Yeast-Ale 

Measured Original Gravity: 1.040 SG 
Measured Final Gravity: 1.011 SG 
Actual Alcohol by Vol: 3.77 % 
Bitterness: 19.0 IBU 

No.3
3.50 kg Pale Malt, Traditional Ale (Joe White) (5.0 SRM) Grain 66.04 % 
1.00 kg Munich, Light (Joe White) (9.0 SRM) Grain 18.87 % 
0.50 kg Crystal (Joe White) (72.0 SRM) Grain 9.43 % 
0.30 kg Wheat Malt, Ger (2.0 SRM) Grain 5.66 % 
10.00 gm Amarillo Gold [8.50 %] (60 min) Hops 7.8 IBU 
11.00 gm Cascade [5.50 %] (60 min) Hops 5.6 IBU 
6.00 gm Chinook [11.00 %] (60 min) Hops 6.1 IBU 
25.00 gm Amarillo Gold [8.50 %] (Dry Hop 7 days) Hops - 
22.00 gm Amarillo Gold [8.50 %] (10 min) Hops 6.2 IBU 
23.00 gm Amarillo Gold [8.50 %] (5 min) Hops 3.6 IBU 
1 Pkgs American Ale II (Wyeast Labs #1272) Yeast-Ale 

Measured Original Gravity: 1.036 SG 
Measured Final Gravity: 1.010 SG 
Actual Alcohol by Vol: 3.38 % 
Bitterness: 29.2 IBU 

No. 1 had no whirfloc and has been in the bottle for 6 weeks
No. 2 had no whirfloc and been in the bottle for 2 weeks
N0. 3 has whirfloc but wont be ready to post for 2 weeks as its not bottled yet. If your willing to wait 
i could bottle in 2 640ml PET bottles.

1 and 2 tast great but 3 has the nice yeast and was racked. What would you prefere?
Well done and Merry Xmass


----------



## blue256 (14/12/08)

Wow.

Needless to say, I am super chuffed to have won.

I have a lot of family and friends around for Christmas and I am sure we are going to have a great time being able to sample so many different styles.

Thanks a lot to everyone, PM's will be sent out shortly


----------



## homekegger1 (14/12/08)

Bloody unreal. 5 posts in total and wins big on the christmas lottery. 

Nah Well done blue. A bottle of my swap beer will be sent soon.

Cheers

HK


----------



## gibbocore (14/12/08)

Tallie of English Bitter for you mate, congrats.


----------



## Tony (14/12/08)

After thinking of the logistics of picup, and the fact that i will be away for work, im kind of glad i didnt win actually.

Bottle of AG Coffee Porter made with 400g Fresh mild beans in the mash and boil to be sent.

Dont hold off on the address for too long mate, i have to go bush for work on wednesday morning.

cheers

And we will all want feedback on each beer mate, so you may run up a few more posts yet 

And for those who havnt posted a beer bottle before, Australia post policy is that it should be packed to withstand a shoulder height drop onto concrete!

The word "fragile" on the package means nothing because its an automated system and comveyors run them off into bins. If yours is one of the first into the bin it has a long way to fall and god knows what will land on it.


----------



## Steve (14/12/08)

Tony said:


> im kind of glad i didnt win actually.



For some bizarre reason im thinking the same :huh: am I going soft?
Cheers
Steve


----------



## Crunched (14/12/08)

Congrats blue256!


----------



## jayandcath (14/12/08)

Mate well done and try and drink as many on Christmas day as you can, really treat yourself. You know like a pig in shit.

Bottle of Raspberry Ale coming your way.

Jay


----------



## antains (14/12/08)

Merry Christmas Blue!


----------



## Pollux (14/12/08)

Nicely done there blue.....

I'll send mine either tomorrow or Tuesday depends on how busy I am....You will be copping a PET longie of my first all extract brew...


As others have said, I'm kind of glad I won't have to do multiple trips to the post office to collect a heap of bottles...


----------



## Batz (14/12/08)

> After thinking of the logistics of picup, and the fact that i will be away for work, im kind of glad i didnt win actually







> For some bizarre reason im thinking the same am I going soft?
> Cheers
> Steve




And to think I got hammered for thinking this yesterday :huh: 

Batz


----------



## Simon W (14/12/08)

Congrats Blue.
An attempted clone of Schneider Weisse(Les the Weizguy recipe) heading your way..... eventually, I think you missed a few people, still waiting for the PM.


----------



## Josh (14/12/08)

Batz said:


> And to think I got hammered for thinking this yesterday :huh:
> 
> Batz


The perils of saying what everyone else is thinking. What a PITA collecting them would be.

Although you would think most of the Melbourne guys are nice enough to drop it around if blue isn't too far away.


----------



## Pennywise (14/12/08)

Well done blue256, I put a few different brews in the fridge last night so I could taste them today and send you the one I thought was the better. You have a nice partial Dunkelwiezen on the way as soon as I get the PM, have a good christmas and be sure I'll be thinkin of you on the 25th thinkin' "bastard" :lol: :lol: :lol: , nah seriously well done mate, hope you enjoy all the rewards,

HB79


----------



## winkle (14/12/08)

Onya blue256, a PET bottle of my UXB Belgian Ale will head toward you on Wed- (note to self, don't write UXB on the packaging).


----------



## Batz (14/12/08)

How many PM's does the poor bugger have to send out :lol: :lol: 

Batz


----------



## Jye (14/12/08)

Just remember Blue there is a Carbon Copy box for PMs, you can do 30 messages at once.


----------



## white.grant (14/12/08)

I'm waiting for that pm.  

There's a bottle of my belgian blonde already wrapped and waiting to go. 

cheers

grant


----------



## blue256 (14/12/08)

Sorry it took so long to get all the PM's out, I had to go out this afternoon.

I *think* I have sent everyone a PM with my address now. If you haven't got one yet PM me and I will resend it


----------



## hairofthedog (15/12/08)

Phillip said:


> maybe we could do a state of origin thingo...
> 
> 20 south aussies vs 20 new south welshman vs 20 idiots queenslanders
> 
> ...



cant keep the vics down mate we just have a habit of kickin arse in everything :lol: :lol: 

congrats bluey bottle of APA heading your way


----------



## browndog (15/12/08)

Well done on the win Blue, a spare bottle of my xmas swap tripel on the way mate.

cheers

Browndog


----------



## schooey (15/12/08)

That makes two Tripel's... a dubbel tripel? :blink:


----------



## Jase71 (15/12/08)

schooey said:


> That makes two Tripel's... a dubbel tripel? :blink:



A _Pentacle_


----------



## Goofinder (15/12/08)

A bottle of my Xmas case swap Special Bitter is on its way. At $14.40 for packaging + postage I hope it makes it there in one piece!


----------



## Blackfish (15/12/08)

congrats mate

A fresh bottle of Hefeweizen will be with you by the end of the week. Don't open it till Christmas! (still carbonating)

I think the winner should post tasting notes on every bottle! What do you think?

FHG


----------



## Steve (15/12/08)

fhgwgads said:


> I think the winner should post tasting notes on every bottle! What do you think?



It would be a bit hard if he's planning on sharing them with family and friends over the christmas hols? I know I wouldnt want to.


----------



## Bizier (15/12/08)

My Smoke and Rye beer coming to you Blue. Packed so it could be fired from a cannon at a brick wall and be cool.
I would suggest that these all have to be stored upright for a few weeks in crates to properly settle again, there will be some serious sediment disturbance.

I vote Blue puts us all up for Beerfest - I bags the couch.


----------



## Batz (15/12/08)

Bottle of Batz Pender Creek Ale,an extra from the Qld. swap, was posted this morning.

Your post office is going to hate you !

Batz


----------



## blue256 (15/12/08)

fhgwgads said:


> congrats mate
> 
> A fresh bottle of Hefeweizen will be with you by the end of the week. Don't open it till Christmas! (still carbonating)
> 
> ...



I am by no means an expert taster, and as has been mentioned I won't be drinking them all by myself. But I should be able to get a good swig or two of every beer I get and I'll try to give a bit of feedback on how I and the rest of the family enjoyed them. Maybe I can send a few bottles of my own beer to the one we all find the tastiest?


----------



## Jase71 (15/12/08)

Good idea. And one for the best packing, the best label, etc. 

Looking forward to some feedback on my extract beer, being quite new to the craft


----------



## Murcluf (15/12/08)

Hey Blue Mine is in the post and on its way, I've sent you a dark wheat.


----------



## staggalee (15/12/08)

And be honest, if someone`s beer is shit, don`t be afraid to tell them  
Tell us about it too :lol: 

stagga.


----------



## randyrob (15/12/08)

a bottle of halfluck's finest is on it's way express post.


----------



## Damian44 (15/12/08)

APA on its way (StarTrack).


----------



## Pollux (15/12/08)

staggalee said:


> And be honest, if someone`s beer is shit, don`t be afraid to tell them
> Tell us about it too :lol:
> 
> stagga.




LOL, now I'm scared....

I enjoy my beer, my mate seems partial, but his ultimate drop in Carlton Draught, same with my parents, so I'm not overly concerned about them....

I need more mates who actually drink beer for taste so they can critique my brew.


----------



## Jase71 (15/12/08)

2 x 375ml stubbies of caramalt extract hopped with fuggles & cascade just packed a minute ago, ready for shipping in tomorrow's post. 

Enjoy !  And I await your feedback !


----------



## shellnaf (15/12/08)

Congrats blue,
Basic Coopers lager posted (first brew), apologies for not having anything more exotic, still traveling along the learning curve. It's not bad though, I think, but then again I've been told I don't have any taste.
Don't forget to wish your postie a Merry Christmas, you probably won't get any well wishes back from him though, maybe an evil stare instead.

Nathan


----------



## Jye (15/12/08)

I win the prize for most awesome packaging 

Inside is a bottle of Saison that had Brett added to secondary. Hopefully you like funky beers and its something a little different to the other 75 odd beer.


----------



## blue256 (15/12/08)

Jye said:


> I win the prize for most awesome packaging
> 
> Inside is a bottle of Saison that had Brett added to secondary. Hopefully you like funky beers and its something a little different to the other 75 odd beer.



I find it hard to have a beer I don't like, your funky beer will definitely be appreciated.


----------



## Pollux (15/12/08)

Note to self (and maybe others): Throw in a copy of the beersmith brewsheet, so in the odd event that Blue actually likes my beer he knows how I made it and what went in....


----------



## shellnaf (15/12/08)

I wonder how many packages are going to be opened due to being classed as suspicious?? Think about it, 70+ packages all having a container full of liquid going to the same address.


----------



## blue256 (15/12/08)

Pollux said:


> Note to self (and maybe others): Throw in a copy of the beersmith brewsheet, so in the odd event that Blue actually likes my beer he knows how I made it and what went in....



I like this idea and I would be thankful to anyone that does it, but it is by no means necessary.


----------



## white.grant (15/12/08)

Good idea but too late she cried, my bottle went into the post this evening after hunting around for a 90mm postpak cylinder for most of the day. I hope it arrives OK. The recipe is in the DB under Whitey's Blondie so all is not lost.

cheers

grant


----------



## Bizier (15/12/08)

Jye said:


> I win the prize for most awesome packaging
> 
> Inside is a bottle of Saison that had Brett added to secondary. Hopefully you like funky beers and its something a little different to the other 75 odd beer.
> 
> View attachment 23274



No ******* way Jye... no offense. BUT Blue can verify that _*mine*_ was particularly well packed - as in tank proof. Got in an arguement in the P.O. because it didn't fit in the biggest padded bag and ripped it and had to be inserted into an extra tough bag - it is the size of a small horse.


----------



## Jase71 (16/12/08)

Bizier said:


> No ******* way Jye... no offense. BUT Blue can verify that _*mine*_ was particularly well packed - as in tank proof. Got in an arguement in the P.O. because it didn't fit in the biggest padded bag and ripped it and had to be inserted into an extra tough bag - it is the size of a small horse.



LOL, let's hope the size comparison is not suggestive of the taste. You're right, Jye stands no chance in the packaging competition. Mine were wrapped in freezer bags in the event of breakage, rolled in bubblewrap, taped, put into a shoebox surrounded by foam packing balls, the box was then wrapped in heavy duty brown paper and masking-taped. Let's hope Blue doesn't receive any casualties, but I would be surprised if all 70+ get there unscathed.


----------



## Pollux (16/12/08)

Jase, is that the shoe box??

That's either a huge shoe box, or a tiny stool....


----------



## Barramundi (16/12/08)

he might spew when he gets that to the post office , will probably cost a mint to send it


----------



## Pollux (16/12/08)

Well, my stuff from the LHBS comes in at under $9 for up to 20kg....

Hopefully it won't be much more to send it to Vic.


----------



## Jase71 (16/12/08)

It's actually a _small_ shoe box, which contained a pair of slides. (Ok, a size 12 pair, but still...)

And you just leave my small stools out of it :lol:


----------



## dpadden (16/12/08)

APA on it's way today blue256! We had this one at a xmas party over the weekend, it got some great feedback. Enjoy


----------



## Cracka (16/12/08)

There you go Blue




APA :chug: :chug: 

The invoice slip on the side is details of whats inside as I forgot to put that in before closing up :wacko:


----------



## samhighley (16/12/08)

I stuck an avery label to the outside of my bottle with the brew schedule detailed.


----------



## Blackfish (16/12/08)

fhgwgads said:


> I think the winner should post tasting notes on every bottle! What do you think?




Just kidding! Enjoy the beer & the season!


----------



## dpadden (16/12/08)

Paddo said:


> APA on it's way today blue256! We had this one at a xmas party over the weekend, it got some great feedback. Enjoy



Also, as mine (and quite a few others I guess) is bottle conditioned, might need to sit in the fridge for a few days to clear out a bit....


----------



## Kleiny (16/12/08)

Blue a bottle of Golden Ale is on its way posted today
I reckon you should have it by tomorrow or the next day

Have a great chrissy 
kleiny


----------



## drsmurto (16/12/08)

A bottle of DrSmurto's Landlord is on its way.

Comes with a free sample of Wyeast 1469 (generation 1) in the bottom of the bottle!

Drink at 10-12C.

Merry xmas ya lucky bugger!


----------



## NickB (16/12/08)

Mine is heading to the post office in the next half hour. It's a spare bottle of my Xmas Swap beer - A Nelsons Lager!

Enjoy, and well done!!

Cheers


----------



## TidalPete (16/12/08)

You will know when the bottle of TidalPete's Pale Rider German Pilsener arrives as it's wrapped in Christmas paper (No brown paper available).  
Enjoy them all you lucky fella. Congratulations. 

TP :beer:


----------



## Jase71 (16/12/08)

Is Blue going to be able to drink any of these by christmas ? Or would it be best for him to let the sediment drop out again, after such a rigourous journey.


----------



## TidalPete (16/12/08)

Jase71 said:


> Is Blue going to be able to drink any of these by christmas ? Or would it be best for him to let the sediment drop out again, after such a rigourous journey.



If they were mine I would tend to wait a week or so with as many as possible stored at 2\3 deg c.
Except for the wheaties that is.

TP


----------



## NickB (16/12/08)

Mine was bottled from the Keg, so should be good after chilling in the fridge!

Cheers


----------



## Pollux (16/12/08)

Find a big fridge, throw them all in to help the yeast settle again.....

All will be better.......


----------



## blue256 (16/12/08)

Damian44 said:


> APA on its way (StarTrack).



Aaaaand... the first beer has now arrived


----------



## NickB (16/12/08)

Mine's sitting in the post box now, waiting for Mr Mail Truck!



Cheers


----------



## brendo (16/12/08)

Dropping off an Irish Red in person tonight...

brendo


----------



## Hutch (16/12/08)

Hey blue,
Will drop mine off with pedal power sometime during the day.
Is there someone home to collect, or do you mind if it's left at your front door?

Cheers, and congrats you lucky bugger (I had 45 - close but no cigar).
Hutch.


----------



## blue256 (16/12/08)

Hutch said:


> Hey blue,
> Will drop mine off with pedal power sometime during the day.
> Is there someone home to collect, or do you mind if it's left at your front door?
> 
> ...



I have no problem with anyone that wants to bring their beer round themselves. I should be home most of the time in the next couple of weeks, and if not, feel free to just leave the beer by the door or next to the mailbox.


----------



## kram (16/12/08)

Posted! Beersmith print out included.


----------



## Frank (16/12/08)

In the post today. A bottle of Nelson Sauvin Summer Ale, my SA Christmas Case Swap beer.
Don't forget to take a couple of photos of your new stash.


----------



## Barramundi (16/12/08)

posted this afternoon a bottle of my one grain one hop ale , apologies for the hand written not on a bank deposit slip from the post office, if ya want anymore details feel free to PM me about it .... 

cheers !


----------



## Muggus (16/12/08)

Almost forgot about this!
Luckily I logged on last night, grabbed a longie that was already label (got lucky there) and got my ass into gear today.
With a little luck a bottle of Mugs Beached Whale Golden Ale should be coming down your way sometime in the near future Blue.

Enjoy, congrats, and Merry Chrissie.


----------



## Tony (16/12/08)

Posted today. One bottle of Coffee Porter.

Had a cool box that is foam lined and sized for a wine bottle that had a bottle of scotch whisky delivered in it. Held the beer bottle perfectly.

Enjoy!

cheers


----------



## Crunched (16/12/08)

Posted mine today - in a shoe box sized package. Irish Red - my first AG. Was bottled out of the keg with a 1/4 tspn dex added to bring back the carb lost in bottling, will probably be ready in a few days. I'd really appreciate your thoughts on it too if you remember to take notice! 

Merry Christmas, and congrats again!


----------



## samhighley (17/12/08)

Hey blue, how about stacking up the received packages and taking a photo to post here?

I'd love to get an idea of the scale of the deliveries 

I assume you're piling them all somewhere anyway.

Sam


----------



## gibbocore (17/12/08)

mines on its way mate, english bitter.


----------



## Offline (18/12/08)

Hey Blue256,

You will have to start posting a list of

Whos beer has arrived safely  
Whos beer has arrived not so safely <_< 
And whos beer has not arrived at all yet


----------



## dpadden (18/12/08)

Offline said:


> Hey Blue256,
> 
> You will have to start posting a list of
> 
> ...



Great idea, a fair bit of effort has been put in by most to get 'em there, so be comforting to know they arrived safely Blue


----------



## scott_penno (18/12/08)

And also pictures of the postie delivering these packages... Or did they make you pick them up from the post office?

sap.


----------



## Tony (18/12/08)

cant wait to hear the story about the post office!

Maybe he is quiet because he is too busy picking them up


----------



## Punter (18/12/08)

Mine left today mate, sorry for being late, nearly forgot  
Works paying for delivery h34r: , so you should get it tommorrow.
Enjoy.
Cheers, Duane


----------



## Thommo (18/12/08)

Mine left today too. Sorry, kept forgetting to bring it to work.


Cheers,
Thommo.


----------



## bradsbrew (18/12/08)

Mines off today as well. A stubbie of Dubbell and a stubbie of golden ale bubble wraped and packed to buggery.

Cheers Brad


----------



## Jase71 (18/12/08)

A stubbie of dubble all wrapped up in bubble. 

try saying that when youre pissed.


----------



## Ross (18/12/08)

Just packed up a 2 1/2 yo Russian Imperial Stout - Enjoy Blue :beer: 

Cheers Ross


----------



## winkle (18/12/08)

Mine will be packed up this arvo - a UXB Belgian Ale (recipe in the Recipe DB). God only knows when Aussie Post will deliver it  .


----------



## Steve (18/12/08)

As discussed with blue im sending mine on Monday as im bottling it on Saturday. A brown belgian porter using both WLP500 and WLP530. He's agreed to be the guinea pig!  
Cheers
Steve


----------



## Barramundi (18/12/08)

Offline said:


> Hey Blue256,
> 
> You will have to start posting a list of
> 
> ...




was also starting to wonder whether my shipment had arrived...


----------



## pokolbinguy (18/12/08)

Beer in the mail today. Might pay to let it settle for awhile looked like the bottle had a little bit of sediment in it. 

The beer is affectionately know as "bastardised lager"

Enjoy those beers mate, 

Pok


----------



## crozdog (18/12/08)

sent an Amarillo Ale 2 days ago. Like POK says, give em a few days to settle before you get into em.

enjoy

crozdog


----------



## bradsbrew (18/12/08)

Ross said:


> Just packed up a 2 1/2 yo Russian Imperial Stout - Enjoy Blue :beer:
> 
> Cheers Ross



Jeez Ross you could have given him something fresh.


----------



## Ross (18/12/08)

bradsbrew said:


> Jeez Ross you could have given him something fresh.



Freshest one I have on tap at present - LOL

Cheers Ross


----------



## blue256 (18/12/08)

Well another delivery today. I took a picture to show you all, sorry for the crappy mobile picture, its all I have available at the moment





The slightly bemused posty delivered them this afternoon. Two big plastic tubs full of parcels. Luckily its not the poor guy who rides around on the bike that has to deliver them and it is just the parcel guy that is coming to my house every day with a few more in his van.

Thought I'd take a group shot of all the beers that I'd got so far while I was at it




I will catalog them all tonight and write up a list of who I have received them from and post it a bit later


----------



## Steve (18/12/08)

blue256 said:


> Well another delivery today. I took a picture to show you all, sorry for the crappy mobile picture, its all I have available at the moment
> 
> View attachment 23341
> 
> ...



 Sensational!


----------



## crozdog (18/12/08)

Good Stuff Blue. Enjoy em

Mine's the 1 with the gold cap! :lol:


----------



## Goofinder (18/12/08)

blue256 said:


> View attachment 23342


I can see my beer! It made it!


----------



## Pollux (18/12/08)

Shit, totally forgot to get to the post office post yesterday and today....


MUST MUST MUST make it tomorrow...

Sorry dude.


----------



## Crunched (18/12/08)

I'm so jealous...


----------



## Jase71 (18/12/08)

Sweet, my parcel's in that photo by the looks of it. Enjoy.


----------



## Jye (18/12/08)

Looks like mine is still on route and sitting in a 30C warehouse somewhere... no worry, it will just allow the brett to do some more work


----------



## Offline (18/12/08)

I see my package there (march pump box and padding) and it looks to be dry too.
sorry about the old socks for padding, hopefully the beer will not taste of old sock


----------



## frogman (18/12/08)

I see my bottle sitting there as well.

The lable is a bit deciving.

Its much better than it sounds.

It is a Summer Ale I did for the QLD Xmas case swap and is great.

Enjoy it and all the others "YOU LUCKY LUCKY BARSTARD"


Cheers FROGMAN.....


----------



## BEC26 (18/12/08)

Mine will be leaving here on Monday . .too bloody busy lol

Cheers


----------



## TidalPete (18/12/08)

blue256 said:


> Well another delivery today. I took a picture to show you all, sorry for the crappy mobile picture, its all I have available at the moment
> 
> View attachment 23341
> 
> ...



No Santa Claus wrapping paper in sight (And no bottle with red cap) so I guess mine is still on it's way.  

As an aside, i went to a lot of time & trouble doing the shoebox & bubblewrap thing only to be told by Australia Post that it would have been easier & cheaper (By $2.30) to send my 750ml tallie in one of their yellow plastic wine containers that I was trying to avoid buying in the first place.  

TP :beer:


----------



## Chad (18/12/08)

Packaged mine up tonight. Couldn't get to the post office until tomorrow. Besides mine isn't ready to drink until next year anyway, so by the time you get through everyone elses, mine will be ready.


----------



## blue256 (18/12/08)

Ok here is the confirmation list of people I have received the beer from:

Hutch
Damian44
Sammy
Kleiny
antains
offline
Bizier
Jase71
Grantn
Murcluf
Sappas
Tony
hombrewer79
goofinder
sm0902
paddo
DrSmurto
frogman
Muggus
crunched
crozdog
boston
brendo

And my apologies as there were three beers that I couldn't find a screen name for and foolishly threw out the packaging for before I realised it was too late. The beers in question were:

Skippy Lager
Hair of the Dog APA
Halfluck Brewing Bier de Garde


----------



## clean brewer (18/12/08)

Will try get mine in the post on Monday, everytime I go to the Post Office, there is a line out the Door and i'm not waiting in line(bloody xmas).. h34r: 

Ill get up early on Monday and go then, surely nobody will be there with their yellow slips collecting parcels on a monday morning.. :unsure:


----------



## Barramundi (19/12/08)

im sure thats my bottle in the picture with the airmail stamp holding my handwritten note on , but my name isnt on the list ??


----------



## white.grant (19/12/08)

Wow that looks like an awesome array of beers there Blue. I think the "grantn" bottle is mine, its got a 9 on the bottle cap. Apparently, dubbleus look like "n"s in my handwriting. 

SWMBO likes to tell friends about my "brening bucket". <_< 

cheers

grant


----------



## blue256 (19/12/08)

Barramundi said:


> im sure thats my bottle in the picture with the airmail stamp holding my handwritten note on , but my name isnt on the list ??



Yeah, I am sure I've seen your bottle too. Not sure why it isn't on the list.


----------



## Guest Lurker (19/12/08)

Halfluck brewing is RandyRob

When Big Dog Brewing turns up, that is me.


----------



## staggalee (19/12/08)

blue256 said:


> Yeah, I am sure I've seen your bottle too. Not sure why it isn't on the list.



There`s 27 in the photo but only 26 listed, Barra`s must be the missing one.

stagga.

with about 50 still to arrive.


----------



## shellnaf (19/12/08)

blue the skippy lager is mine, apologies for not including the information.

Nathan (shellnaf)


----------



## Cracka (19/12/08)

blue256 said:


> Ok here is the confirmation list of people I have received the beer from:
> 
> Hutch
> Damian44
> ...





No Cracka on the list  

Sent Tuesday. 

Must have a word to that pigeon when I see him next <_<


----------



## samhighley (19/12/08)

Cracka said:


> Must have a word to that pigeon when I see him next <_<



Last time I saw him, he was sleeping one off


----------



## Barramundi (19/12/08)

blue256 said:


> Yeah, I am sure I've seen your bottle too. Not sure why it isn't on the list.




as long as it got there in one piece , forgot to mention its ready to drink as soon as it has settled out again ...


----------



## gibbocore (19/12/08)

mate i wrote my name on the post pack (on the back sender bit) should be there today (i hope).


----------



## Batz (19/12/08)

I would have thought mine would have been there,I hope it didn't explode someplace :lol: 

It is over carbonated so in the fridge and get it cold,crack the top and let it sit for a little while.

Batz


----------



## Pollux (19/12/08)

Mine sent, although I had some issues.

1) Vista somehow "lost" my beersmith recipes, so no brewsheet, keep in mind I have 3 fermenters running and no data on what is in them and when it was brewed....
2) Actually, that's about it..


I sent you a PET sealed in a glad bag, then placed into one of those Auspost winepak thingies... Hopefully it makes it safely....

Enjoy.


----------



## Duff (19/12/08)

Mine is bottled, just haven't sent it yet.

Had to spend today fishing out on the reef so couldn't make it to the post office, will do so next week


----------



## Barramundi (19/12/08)

Duff said:


> Mine is bottled, just haven't sent it yet.
> 
> Had to spend today fishing out on the reef so couldn't make it to the post office, will do so next week




how rude , someone forced you to go reef fishin...


----------



## Tony (19/12/08)

Cool mine was the smaller white box in the front of the pic.

Glad it made it safe....... it should have a 14 on the cap.

hope you like it

cheers


----------



## Jase71 (19/12/08)

Blue, perhaps you could sample the beers in the order of the 'received' list you posted  

I am going to throw you a question ...... not many posts under your belt before this comp started, but your join date is a year ago, - would be interesting to know what you do on the brewing front, what your favourite styles are, etc. 

I'm still reeling from this comp, and for the great booty that Blue's receiving. Shout out to Jye for starting the lottery !


----------



## blue256 (20/12/08)

Jase71 said:


> Blue, perhaps you could sample the beers in the order of the 'received' list you posted
> 
> I am going to throw you a question ...... not many posts under your belt before this comp started, but your join date is a year ago, - would be interesting to know what you do on the brewing front, what your favourite styles are, etc.
> 
> I'm still reeling from this comp, and for the great booty that Blue's receiving. Shout out to Jye for starting the lottery !



Yeah I admit I am much more of a lurker than a poster. I first started brewing kits in late 1999 and in a few months moved on to AG with my cousin. We jumped in a little to fast with buying march pumps and stuff like that before we had a proper mash tun set up and after only a few successes, discouraged ourselves a bit I think.

But we both got the itch again last year, which was when I signed up here and we did a bit more research. Since then we have on average brewed about every fortnight and try to brew every weekend when we can. Originally setting up our bastardised RIMS system again. About a year ago we were still getting some unsatisfactory brews and we deceided to simplify. We now no chill and do 50L BIAB. After finally figuring out why some of our FG's were a bit variable, I think we are now consistantly making some really great beer. 

I will drink and enjoy any well made beer and love trying something new. Recently we have been brewing nice malty german lagers as I got around to getting a fermenting fridge, with a bock and schwartzbier being the latest.

Hopefully my story didn't bore you and its what you were after


----------



## Simon W (20/12/08)

Onya blue.
Sending mine in about an hour, on the way to the WA xmas case.
Sorry but didn't have time thru the week.
Has my AHB user name on label.
Cheers and enjoy.


----------



## drsmurto (20/12/08)

Happy to hear mine has arrived. Its ready to drink. If you like it let me know and am more than happy to PM you the recipe or email you the beersmith file.

Just make sure you let it warm up. 10-12C is where it shines. 

Had a bottle myself tonight, not too shabby


----------



## gibbocore (23/12/08)

Hey mate,

Any more arrivals?


----------



## Steve (23/12/08)

Blue - im sending my brown belgian porter today. Hope the post man delivers on Xmas Eve? Was going to send it Monday but it needed an extra couple of days. Its interesting. Hope you enjoy your Christmas.
Cheers
Steve

Edit....drink asap as its bottled from the keg!


----------



## Simon W (23/12/08)

Best laid plans and all.....
I never got to the post office on Sat, was running late for the WA xmas case swap.
But I sent it yesterday, air express, should be there sometime today


----------



## winkle (23/12/08)

Mine was sent Friday so you should get it soonish. The UXB is ready to drink now, its 6.8% - let it warm a bit ~ 8 C.


----------



## quantocks (23/12/08)

mine should be there today or tomorrow as well,

it's a Beez Knees styled beer,

5.4%
1kg of Stringy Bark Honey, came out quite nicely, good to go as soon as it's chilled!


----------



## Cracka (23/12/08)

Cracka said:


> No Cracka on the list
> 
> Sent Tuesday.
> 
> Must have a word to that pigeon when I see him next <_<




Any sign of mine yet


----------



## unterberg (23/12/08)

Mine only got on its way yesterday. Hopefully it will make it in time.
Enjoy the Bavarian Lager


----------



## blue256 (24/12/08)

Updates for the beers have come in the last couple of days:

pokolbinguy
Thommo
pollux
Josh
Guest Lurker
Batz
gibbocore
Jye
Devo
NickB
Brewer
TidalPete
punter
kram
Sunshine Brewer
fhgwgads
Mitchell
Ross
cracka
chad

I'm also not totally sure who sent me the Wounded Beaver

There are also a couple more that I need to work out who they are from but I'll update them later.


----------



## pokolbinguy (24/12/08)

blue256 said:


> Updates for the beers have come in the last couple of days:
> 
> pokolbinguy



Glad to hear it arrived safe and sound for xmas. Enjoy...lucky bugger.

Pok


----------



## Pollux (24/12/08)

Excellent, even with my slackness it still made it in time for xmas.....

Be warned, chill it for a few days before you open it, that yeast seems to have a habit of flocing into huge lumps


----------



## Josh (24/12/08)

Glad the beer made it. Recipe in database here.

Even if you drink some of them, would be a great picture to show all the bottles and parcels once they've arrived.


----------



## schooey (24/12/08)

Apologies, Blue, I didn't get a chance to send mine until today, but you'll have a nice Belgian Tripel to enjoy for New Years... Cheers.

Yours is on its way too, Cracka. Hopefully I'll get one out of you for next years tipping..


----------



## Cracka (24/12/08)

schooey said:


> Yours is on its way too, Cracka. Hopefully I'll get one out of you for next years tipping..




You & Fat can just keep dreaming


----------



## youngy (24/12/08)

Sorry for the dealy, but mine will be sent next week.

Youngy


----------



## gibbocore (25/12/08)

Great to hear mine arrived, try and get stuck in asap, it was poured from the keg and re-charged.


----------



## Steve (27/12/08)

So....how you going blue??
Cheers
Steve


----------



## jayandcath (27/12/08)

blue256 said:


> Updates for the beers have come in the last couple of days:
> 
> pokolbinguy
> Thommo
> ...



The wounded beaver was mine mate, sorry I only thought about the name of the parcel after I got back in the car. Enjoy

Jay


----------



## Simon W (28/12/08)

This feedback thing is working mint, just like it did last year.


----------



## blue256 (28/12/08)

Steve said:


> So....how you going blue??
> Cheers
> Steve



I haven't been able to sample any yet as I've been caught up with other thing and have been letting all the beers settle. The good new is that I got the book "Evaluating Beer" for Christmas so hopefully my feedback might be a little more informative


----------



## Crunched (28/12/08)

blue256 said:


> I haven't been able to sample any yet as I've been caught up with other thing...


What???? :unsure:


----------



## dpadden (30/12/08)

Crunched said:


> What???? :unsure:



C'mon Blue, you must have sneaked a few in by now!!!


----------



## gibbocore (1/1/09)

carn blue, we want reports.


----------



## Tony (1/1/09)

2 posts in 1 1/2 years............ there gone folks!


----------



## Barramundi (1/1/09)

cmon fellas , give the bloke a chance !!! its xmas after all he might actually have things to do


----------



## staggalee (1/1/09)

There is no way in the wide world I`d be typing up 80 or whatever so called "reviews" just to please the masses.
If he does a "review" on one, he`ll have to do it on the lot, or the whinging starts.
Just a "Thank you, they`ve all been great so far" should do the job, I would have thought.  

stagga.


----------



## Murcluf (1/1/09)

staggalee said:


> There is no way in the wide world I`d be typing up 80 or whatever so called "reviews" just to please the masses.
> If he does a "review" on one, he`ll have to do it on the lot, or the whinging starts.
> Just a "Thank you, they`ve all been great so far" should do the job, I would have thought.
> 
> stagga.


+1..... its a lottery prize not a case swap. Don't see the people who buy lotto tickets asking the winner to write an account/review on how they spent every dollar they won. Let blue drink his prize when and how he wants, none of our business what he does with them. 

If your feeling insecure about the beer you sent him perhap you should of never entered in the first place...


----------



## Tony (1/1/09)

staggalee said:


> There is no way in the wide world I`d be typing up 80 or whatever so called "reviews" just to please the masses.
> If he does a "review" on one, he`ll have to do it on the lot, or the whinging starts.
> Just a "Thank you, they`ve all been great so far" should do the job, I would have thought.
> 
> stagga.



Basicly what i was trying to say but didnt do as good a job.

I personly would comment on standout beers but a full review on all beers would take a lot of time.

Like i said....... their gone folks! and its obvious he doesnt have lots of time to post on the forum!

cheers


----------



## Barramundi (2/1/09)

Tony said:


> Like i said....... their gone folks!




and thats exactly why it was called a lottery , you paid your entry fee ( in this case a bottle of beer and you lost ! )
(dont ever see the TAB giving review on your money when your horse gets protested against for holding up the ambulance )
blue256 was lucky enough to snaffle the loot , let the bloke drink it , if he chooses to review some beers great if he doesnt so what , as a previous poster rightly said if your that worried about your beer perhaps you either should have sent somethin else or not entered at all , or maybe those that are worried knowingly sent a brew they thought was not to scratch and are just hoping they get away with it ...


----------



## staggalee (2/1/09)

Of course, my opinion has`nt changed from the one I posted above, but still, it would have made interesting reading to see something like...."Fred, your beer was the best I`ve ever been fortunate enough to taste.........but Bill, your`s was absoloutley ratshit, and here`s why"...  
The interesting reading bit would have been Bill`s reply. :lol: 

stagga.


----------



## Simon W (3/1/09)

I just wanna know if mine got there.....


----------



## blue256 (6/1/09)

Simon W said:


> I just wanna know if mine got there.....



Yeah mate yours has come.

Sorry guys for maybe as much as I should, but I have now got into the thick of things with plenty of tastings. I was going to try and give some feedback on all the beers, but I had no idea how much work that was going to involve, so I will probably just comment on stand outs. I think i have probably had about 15 of the beers so far, and out of these there were 3 really great ones.

First was Jye's Saison. This was different to every other saison that I have had and by far the best. Apparently you said brett was added to the secondary, so maybe this is one of the things that made it that much better. I found it rich and complex and just really nice.

Next was Bizier Smoke and Rye beer. This was a really nice beer, much easier drinking that thought it would be based on the name alone. I couldn't definitely pick out the rye as it was pretty complex, but it was well balanced and had a nice roasty aroma. Thankfully the smoked malt was not over done at all and was just subtle. It was the best one in my first tasting session.

Lastly was the easily the standout of the lot I've had so far, and that was the Russian Imperial Stout from Ross. Apparently aged for 2.5 years and I would believe it. It was like nothing I have ever had. I took it to a dinner party and we enjoyed the bottle as dessert. I wish I hadn't sampled about 5 or 6 others before I got to this because now all I remember about it was just being blown away by the most complex malty interesting beer I've ever had. An amazing beer.


Now looking back it seems that the ones I rate the highest so far have been the relatively big beers, and maybe that is because they just stand out more after you have tried quite a few.


----------



## Bizier (6/1/09)

blue256 said:


> Next was Bizier Smoke and Rye beer. This was a really nice beer, much easier drinking that thought it would be based on the name alone. I couldn't definitely pick out the rye as it was pretty complex, but it was well balanced and had a nice roasty aroma. Thankfully the smoked malt was not over done at all and was just subtle. It was the best one in my first tasting session.



Aw sucks, that was the first beer review given to me by someone other than a mate, family member or significant other (and they are all pretty useless at being impartial). As the NSW case swap/braggot people could note, I was too chickensh!t to bring a humble brew - though this will be rectified in any such future event. That was my 12th brew ever, and my first recipe ever, and purely off the top of my head, so I am proud as punch. ED: though seemingly with a hand from "big beer bias"  

Thanks Blue, very much appreciated.


----------



## Ross (6/1/09)

Glad you enjoyed it Blue  ...only a litre or 2 left in the keg. Recipe below if you are interested:

Cazbrookistan Smoked Imperial Stout 
Russian Imperial Stout 

Type: All Grain
Date: 20/09/2006 
Batch Size: 26.00 L
Brewer: Ross 
Boil Size: 34.00 L 
Boil Time: 90 min 
Brewhouse Efficiency: 75.00 

Ingredients

Amount Item Type % or IBU 
4.00 kg Pale Malt, Galaxy (Barrett Burston) (3.0 EBC) Grain 34.51 % 
3.50 kg Pale Malt, Golden Promise (Thomas Fawcett) (5.9 EBC) Grain 30.20 % 
1.20 kg Roasted Barley (1398.7 EBC) Grain 10.35 % 
0.90 kg Rye Malt (9.3 EBC) Grain 7.81 % 
0.70 kg Munich Malt (23.0 EBC) Grain 6.04 % 
0.36 kg Carafa III (1034.3 EBC) Grain 3.12 % 
0.36 kg Chocolate Malt (1200.0 EBC) Grain 3.12 % 
0.36 kg Chocolate Malt Pale (600.0 EBC) Grain 3.12 % 
0.20 kg Peated Malt (5.5 EBC) Grain 1.73 % 
25.00 gm Horizon [13.00 %] (80 min) Hops 23.8 IBU 
25.00 gm Goldings, East Kent [4.20 %] (80 min) Hops 7.1 IBU 
30.00 gm Warrior [15.10 %] (80 min) Hops 33.1 IBU 
25.00 gm Magnum [13.50 %] (80 min) Hops 24.7 IBU 
50.00 gm Goldings, East Kent [5.20 %] (10 min) Hops 6.0 IBU 
26.00 gm Fuggles [5.00 %] (10 min) Hops 3.0 IBU 
1 Pkgs Nottingham (Danstar #-) Yeast-Ale 

Beer Profile
Measured Original Gravity: 1.100 SG 
Measured Final Gravity: 1.030 SG 
Actual Alcohol by Vol: 9.20 % 
Bitterness: 97.7 IBU Calories: 1,002 cal/l 
Est Color: 194.2 EBC Color: Color


----------



## Jye (6/1/09)

Thanks Blue, the recipe was pretty simple so a lot of the complexity would have come from the Brett.


Saison II (Brett) 
Saison 


Type: All Grain
Date: 29/03/2008 
Batch Size: 23.00 L
Brewer: Jye 
Boil Size: 30.08 L Asst Brewer: 
Boil Time: 90 min Equipment: SK Brew Hous 
Taste Rating(out of 50): 35.0 Brewhouse Efficiency: 80.0 

Taste Notes: Seconday to a keg and add dregs of 2 Orval bottles. 

Ingredients

Amount Item Type % or IBU 
3.20 kg Pale Malt, Galaxy (Barrett Burston) (1.5 SRM) Grain 70.3 % 
0.90 kg Munich I (Weyermann) (7.1 SRM) Grain 19.8 % 
0.45 kg Caramunich I (Weyermann) (51.0 SRM) Grain 9.9 % 

20.00 gm Magnum [13.10%] (60 min) Hops 29.2 IBU 
20.00 gm Saaz [4.00%] (10 min) Hops 3.2 IBU 

5.00 gm Calcium Sulfate (Gypsum) (Mash 60.0 min) Misc 

1 Pkgs Belgian Saison I Ale (White Labs #WLP565) Yeast-Ale 



Beer Profile

Est Original Gravity: 1.049 SG
Measured Original Gravity: 1.050 SG 
Est Final Gravity: 1.014 SG Measured Final Gravity: 1.0?? SG 
Estimated Alcohol by Vol: 4.6 % Actual Alcohol by Vol: 6.5 % 
Bitterness: 32.5 IBU Calories: 452 cal/l 
Est Color: 8.4 SRM Color: Color 


Mash Profile

Mash Name: SK Brew Hous Mash Total Grain Weight: 4.55 kg 
Sparge Water: 24.26 L Grain Temperature: 25.0 C 
Sparge Temperature: 100.0 C TunTemperature: 25.0 C 
Adjust Temp for Equipment: FALSE Mash PH: 5.4 PH 

Name Description Step Temp Step Time 
Mash In Add 11.37 L of water at 72.2 C 66.0 C 90 min


----------

